# Poor Responder : Part 65



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home, Happy


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yay hello everyone

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Miranda- Sorry to hear the kebab was dodgy, especially as Pete had to go back to change it in the first place.  
How's wee man doing?

laura- I've PM'd you.

LJ- How's the twins doing? Have you got piccies to show us? 

Can't remember where everyone is in their treatments but good luck to those starting dreg and stimms and to Heather on her 2ww (where are you?) and a big hello to those inbetween TX and to those  with a BFP and the mummies. Sorry to those with BFN's. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Jennig! Glad you are doing well - you ready??  
Mirra   about that kebab - after all that build up too! Just wish you ate the peppery one now eh?!  
Hi KAte - night in tonight??  
Anyone heard from Heather? 
Mrs O how you? When do you test? 
Quiet night in tonight with the open fire for us I think 
NW


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Nicks- I'm testing on Friday next week (28th). I'm going from being really positive to being really negative. (the usual 2ww syndrome.    ) Have had some pink Crinone gel coming out when I've been to the loo both yesterday and this morning but nothing since. 
Hardly any aches or cramps since the ovary pains I had on day 4 of 2ww. Sometimes I think I can feel a dull tummy ache but it's so brief I think I'm imagining things.

I was wondering where Heather was too, I was hoping to compare 2ww symptoms with her but seems she's gone  a bit quiet.

Quiet night for us as well.   I've been out building snowball lanterns with candles inside. (I'm a big kid really.   ) Very xmas like and pretty in the dark.

Hi jennig- Enjoy maternity leave. When are you due?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Nicki and Ophelia- due 27th Dec and no not at all organised- oh well thats what mat leave is for!

Ophelia- good luck getting to Friday will be thinking of you


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh xmas baby jen! HOpe it isn't too late! (like Emmypops!)
Ophelia - hang in there hun, I know its horrible symptom watching though   You got lots of snow then? We had a smatter...
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello again!

Nah, dinner was a few bites of the duck I'd defrosted on Friday as a special treat - couldn't face it.   Bleargh.

Mrs O - cor, long 2WW mate!   How many days is that after EC? I'll ferret through your posts and find out.

Hey Jen! Gawd, where did the time go? It seems like yesterday you two were having the horrible news about your AMH... now look at you!

Evening Nickster! No, never the peppers or it would be curtains for my newly regular bowels!  

Kate - hello!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Nicks- We've had snow since Thursday night. It looks like it's starting to melt a bit this evening though but still plenty of snow just now so making the most of it. 

Miranda- Had EC on the 12th so it's 16 days in total. It's quite long but I'm scared of testing anyway so will try and put it off as long as possible.


----------



## sharonlondon (Dec 10, 2006)

Evening girls,

I had another scan on Friday after 8 days of stimming (375 Gonal F). The follicles have grown a little (now 1 x 12 mm and 2 x 5mm compared to 1 x 8mm and 2 x 4 mm on Tuesday). But there are still only 3 with a slight possibility of one growing on my right ovary (all the others are on my left). 

I'm a little disappointed as I obviously haven't responded very well (they only found 3 antral follicles at a scan in September so I've been told I have a poor ovarian reserve). 

I've been asked to go back on Tues to discuss options. I reckon they'll recommend IUI (I'm using donor sperm). 

Anyone had a similar experience? Any advice or suggestions?

Just off to sort out my spare room in readiness for my builder coming on Tues. Been putting it off for ages but have to bite the bullet.

Have a lovely evening ladies.

Sharon xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sharon -presume your tubes are OK then? It might be worth going for IUI?   IVF might not be worth it for so few eggs. If they are good ones IUI will work    Myabe save your money andhave another go. I was in the same position and cancelled my IVF, that's the only cycle I ever got sore boobs so maybe a chemical. the next cycle I think my eggs were blasted too much
Mrs O - can't you test 6 days early now!?? That's probably tomorrow!    I must admit I would have been tempted with the new technology!
Mirra - bowels are much better here not being pregnant!  
NW


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Ah Miranda- Sorry about your bogus kebab 
How are you feeling now hun?


Hey Ali- Well, can't book my scan till tomorrow but hoping for it on 20th Dec. After then they check out how my ovaries  are and tell me to either carry on with pill for another couple of weeks or start stimming        Sooooo badly hate needles but I guess I'm not alone there  

Sharon- Sorry about your scan, can't offer any advice hun but lots of luck for Tuesday x

Hi Ophelia- How you coping hun?
Ah, I love snow.
Must admit, I'm feeling quite Christmassy today  

Hi Laura  

Nicks- your night in sounds like mine - bliss.
Enjoy  

Kate- Well done on the cleaning chick. I'm impressed x
Hello Jen- Congratulations, you must be bursting with excitement x

Hope everyone else is ok.
Bl00dy hell, the wind is well whistling outside my window

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi everyone  (I just posted this and  then your page closed)

I was wondering if I could get some advice?? I normally post on during treatment and Edinburgh Royal Infirmary page but think this may be appropriate.

I started short cycle of IVF last Saturday, but on first scan only found 1 follie on each side, increased dose of puregon to 200 from 150 and by Fri I had 1 on the right but 3 on left. However, left ones are too near a cyst so can't be touched. I am back at clinic tomorrow for 'judgment day'. If things are the same I have to decide if it is worth gambling with 1 follie - it was 15mm on Fri, or cancelling treatment  Cry However if things have improved then can take things from there.

Any words of wisdom would be great  Smiley


xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Irishlady- Sorry about your scan. I can't offer advice but am sure someone here will be able to offer some to you.
Hope you find some answers and tomorrow goes ok for you 
x

How good has my evening just got... DH making me Cadburys chocolate spread on toast YUM YUM


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

sorry Irish - missed your post   You are on such a low dose hun, you prob just need a bit more. Don't feel pressurised to carry on as you may well respond so much better another time. Alot of us have to make the decision to ditch or carry on when we are on max dose (450+ in some cases). Its not likely you will be a poor responder another time. Can you do IUI?  
Love Nikcs


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello my loves. Just popping in to keep the thread.   &   &   &   to all that need it!!

Much love 

Ally xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

In fact why are you on SP to start with? Have you got high FSH or is that just their preferred one? You can get more prob with cysts on SP I think....
Hello ally! 
NW


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the comments.

Nicki - when I had pretreatment scan in Oct I had 10 follies on right, and 3 on left and then they found the cyst. So tx was cancelled, while they checked it out. It can back fine. Then when af started this month, went to clinic and was told didn't need another scan and could just start on short, as had so many follies last month. Then when I had first scan on Tues saw there was such a low response. My head is all over the place  

FSH is 6.2 so fine, and all other tests have come back fine, as has DH sample.

This is such an emotional rollercoaster, no idea how I will sleep tonight  

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

just keeping the thread.

Pixie xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Pix!
Irish - so in theory you are 'unexplained' then is that right? IUI might work. You are right it is a rollercoaster!   Your FSH is fine. Wonder why they did an SP? Still not to worry.   
Nicks


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

PS on this thread we recommend womb juice (red wine) to help you sleep!   Great for lining too!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Golly you lot can gas


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just keeping the thread.

Happy Birthday to Natasha   

Happy Belated Birthday to Kazzie   

Anne - sorry you feel a bit down about IVF.  I know exactly what you mean though, I hoped I would have a natural BFP just before my cycle and was devastated when I didn't  

Heather/Ophelia     

Mira - sorry about the kebab  

Love to everyone else.

Lainey x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello girls

Just popping in to say that I am still alive, just staying away to distract myself as much as possible and keep relaxed, especially after an icky cold.

Having said that test day is on Friday so it's getting scary but I'm OK if I don't think about it )

Love to you all and   and   and   in all the right places, I really miss you but I am much more relaxed Not Thinking About It (well, not much...)

 and catch up soon

Heather xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

hi heather,

Glad to hear you're still alive.  You testing on Friday as well? That means it's 18 days from your EC right since you had EC two days before me? You tempted to test early?

Have you had any symptoms at all, any aches and pains? I feel so normal it would be a huge surprise if I get a BFP.

Fingers crossed for the two of us.        

Love/Ophelia

PS; How I can't stand Timmy and David on I'm a Celeb!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

One of my friends always gets me a selection box and advent calendar for my birthday.  I never manage to get to Xmas eve before eating all the advent chocs.

I really enjoyed my weekend at my friends, v tired now after lots of drinking and late night plus the drive home.  DH had got everythign out of the loft (at my request) and I now have a spare room full of baby clothes, toys etc.  Lots has gone on freecycle.  Can't be bothered with ebay as nothing is designer so won't get much and I can't face photgraphing baby clothes.  DH was very sweet and said he would get someone else to go through the baby stuff incase it upset me.  Luckily I don't have a sentimental bone in my body, things are just things to me.  I am actually really enjoying clearing stuff out.   

We are going to see Dylan Moran stand up show tomorrow night.  DH's birthday pressie for a friend and I have MIL saying to babysit Max so I have to get at least enough space in the room for her to sleep.  I'm not too worried as MIL lives like she is about to get a visit from one of those 'how clean is your house' tv shows  

Good luck for Friday Heather.

Irishlady. I'm sorry you are having such a rough time. I'm afraid I can't offer any words of wisdom.

Hi to everyone, I'm afraid my eyes are just to tired after the drive for any more posting.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Just a quick one to say nite to everyone, so knackered need bed and dh has promised me a back rub 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

evening everyone, just got in so not been able to read all the posts yet.

thanks for all the buffday wishes (dont get excited anne  )

lots of love and   to ophelia and heather xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

sorry no persos but totally knackered and amazed that I seem to have missed an entire thread in less than a week? What have you lot been doing on here?!

Currently on day 4 of stimms with the ARGC. The daily bloods are taking it out of me but it seems as though I have to finally accept that I'm not a PR after all as today's scan showed 10 potential follies (only 2 of 'em on the left side though so maybe I'm a semi-pr? ) 

Love to all, will have to catch up on the thread I missed and do persos later!

xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow Nix. 10 follies!!! Fantastic news hun. Well done. 
What protocol/drugs are you on this time? Same as last time?
Good luck!!


natasha- happy belated Birthday!! Hope you had a nice time. Can't remember who else had their birthday recently but happy B'day to you too. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! TEN follies Nix - well done!

Sorry, no time for more - got a load of work to do before getting the train into town this am.

Still feel so sick, too...  

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning all!
Nix - way to go girl!  
Have fun shopping Mirra  
NW


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello to all you girls - Just popping in to keep the thread 

Nix - weeelllll done!!     I'm afraid only your left ovary belongs on this thread - your right ovary is henceforth to be known as super-oveee!!!

Love Sam xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Nix* - well done on 10 follies - hope they all grow!   

*Mira *- feel better soon hon 

Just a quickie to let you know I have my 12 week scan this afternoon - woohoo!  - all excited and nervous rolled into one! Getting food shopping after so won't be back till later - will let you know then how it went 

Hope you are all having a good day and keeping warm! 

Steph xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Oooh Good luck for the scan Steph!! How exciting getting to see your little bubba again.


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh wow best of luck Steph- how exciting!!

Mirra- sorry u are still feeling rotten

Nix- well done on follies  you get lots of eggies

Jx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Nix - wow well done on those follies hun   

Mir - hope you feel better soon hun 

hello to jennig, ophelia, stephjoy, sam nicky beachy, laura anne and everyone else.

Just sneaked on at work to say hi really, nothing happening here at the mo, oh apart from doc is doing photo copy of results for me to take to clinic next tuesday.  I hate mondays, wish it was friday 

Be back later girls.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

Nix - Woo Hoo!  Fab news, we'll let you stay, as Nix said your left ovary is banned though!  

Heather and MrsO- Hang in there girls.   

Mirra - Oh nasty, hope your feeling better soon.   I had some off soup at lunch, only one spoonful though so hopefully won't have too much effect! 

Jen - Oh not long now!  

Beach - Thanks hon, another week under my belt.. phew!

Steph - Wow thats exciting... you'll be able to show me pic on Wed.  

Who have I missed? Sorry!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Steph - good luck today - how exciting!  It's freezing out there so rug up. Do you know if they will tell you if it's a boy or a girl?  I have a feeling you are having a little girl (then again my "inner voice" is not very reliable!)

Mir, hope you feel better...bluh!

Laura - just checked your ticker as I was wondering how far you are - I can't believe you are 31weeks now! After the big scare at 27weeks this just seems so so so far!  Hats off to the mighty trips! 

Hi ophelia, jennig, bobbi & Kate - stay warm!
Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is ok?
Got to be quick but wanted to check in and say Hi

Miranda- Still feeling sick? Feel better soon hun x

Ophelia- For Friday  
And Heather-  

Nix- Wow chick, brilliant news  

Hi Pix & Ally- You ok?  

Steph- Lots of luck for today hunni   

Hi Laura hun-  

Hi Kate-  

lainey- You ok?  

Natasha- Nice Birthday chick?   Or should I say BUFFDAY   


 Popsi, Bobbi, Angel, Purple, Tracey, Ali27, Beacy, Bugle, LJ, Fishy, Sam, Anna, Swinny, NickiW

Well, made my first scan appointment today with Andrea the nurse for Jan 9th @ 9.15am which will mean pill for more or less 6 weeks then she said after scan prob start jabbing about 17th Jan.
She said to take it till 13th December then have a week off then start again 20th Dec


Anne
xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Just a quickie to keep the thread, have been reading and hopefully can do some personals later, must nip out and get diesel, have car cleaned and refill printer cartridges before head off up north again tomorrow!!

Thinking of ya all!!!

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi purple busy afternoon you got in front of you hun 

Stephjoy, good luck for scan petal can you post pic on here later 

Ophelia and Heather good luck for testing    

Bobbi glad ur sty has gone hun, they are so painful. 

Laura hows the bump hunny 

Just had a busy period at work we had six customers at the same time    Can see our branch making a couple of redundancies after xmas hope im one of them, been here 13 years so redundancy pay would cover next tx  

Hope everyone is wrapped up warm, its freezing here.

Well im on cd11 now and bonkathon starts in earnest, will have to get dh some irn bru to keep his strength up.  Not ov acc to opk yet, should be in next few days hopefully.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon chatty ladies,

Lainey - thanks hun, i'm hoping for my best christmas pressy ever too  

Pixie and Natasha - wow you two can definitely chat fashion, i feel like a dowdy villager now   although i do own a £150 Ted Baker handbag, don't ask me where my head was that day, the coat that went with it was £250, i'll never take my boss shopping again, my HOF card went through the roof  

Anne - glad you're well and truly on the rollercoaster now, our very own new barbie   I went to see Take That last year at the O2, they were fantastic, i would recommend it!

NicksW - well done on ditching that last bottle, think of the   you'll be able to neck at xmas now  

Natasha and Kazzie -   Happy Birthday huns  

Mir and Natasha - danni needs kicking out of the xfactor, she was well off on saturday, glad Rachel has gone now  

Ali27 -  

Kazzie - yep, i'm no barbie this time around  

Odette -  

Steph - so excited for you, wish we could all be a fly on the wall, looking forward to the news   I'm with you on the flushes, still suffering  

Laura and Tracey - started to get sick of choc brazils, necking 5 a day, couldn't eat them on their own in the end  

Heather - it seems friday is D-day, that's my folly scan day too     

Nix - hi hun, i'm a day behind you, i'm on day 4 today, do you know when EC is going to be  

Mir - hope you're feeling better today  

Bobbi - glad you're out of there now, enjoy time with your dad  

Had a nice weekend, bit of shopping with Sis and a haircut on saturday, family party yesterday, then loads of ironing   Had a bad night again last night, so so very tired now and don't have any ovary feelings like last time which is worrying me, this t/x has ben so different, i don't know whether to be positive or even more negative   Scan on friday    

I've realised that t/x is attacking my eyelashes, is this possible   i lost quite a lot last cycle and they've been falling out again this time   I've loads of hair, why couldn't i lose this instead of the few eyelashes i do have  

I've been scoffing the green & blacks butterscotch again, who was it that said this helps lower FSH, was this a joke  

Preseed - are most lubes not TTC friendly then


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fish- Glad you had a nice weekend, sorry about the lashes though hun 
Strange innit?
yep, went to see Take That last year, and in 1994!!!!! loved em


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thick question- what's a barbie?
     

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll let Steph answer that one - it was a description of different levels of IVF ladies - Steph do you still have it


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Guessing it's a newbie.
Fishy- Your pic has gone of your pussy cat
I have 2- Holy & Oscar
They are little rascals!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I think Laura said the other day that you have to be a Charter for pics to show


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi fish - how are the injections going hun?  Strange about the eyelashes 

yes what is a barbie?  Answers on a postcard please  

Only 1 boring hour left at work, god its cold outside

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Kate - injections going fine hun, i actually find the stimms bit quite good, DH is doing them, although this time i seem to be bruising, another difference to last time   2 tonight, the 375 dose doesn't fit well into the 900 pens


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- I really hope this is your time hun, you really deserve it
xxxx

Hi kate
xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all! Sorry to have gone a bit AWOL - things have been rather hectic!

Kate/Slycett - sorry your FSH result was a little high but please don't give up!  Lots of success with high FSH here!  

Nix - I think we've known you are not a poor responder for a while but I'm only here cos of Kate so I can't boot you and wouldn't want to anyway!   Glad things seem to be going well at ARGC.

Anne - sorry AF arrived but it must be good to be doing something proactive now. 

Purple - nice to see you back!  hope you are doing ok.

Pixie - hope things are sorting on your treatment and that you are still going for it naturally!    

Ophelia - PUPO lady!  Kate had lots of AF style twinges in her 2ww. she also went for a reiki treatment!

Steph - good luck with the scan.

Natasha - hope your birthday was good!

Kazzie - and yours!  And yes it is shared with Kate!

Ally - hope you are doing ok, that the herbs are settling down in relation to the growling tummy and that you are keeping up at PMA!! 

Sam - thanks for the PM. You guessed right - I am researching frantically about my dad.  Hope you are doing ok.  

Jennig - lovely to see you!  Not long to wait now.  

NicksW - hope the original PR Emily is doing well. The "other" PR Emily is getting on fine!

Heather - PUPO lady. Hope all is ok. Thinking of you.  

Miranda - sorry about the dodgy kebab  ; hope you feel better now!  

Irishlady - I am with NicksW here; your dose is very low and this is probably just a blip!  You will almost certainly be fine on a higher dose.  the hormone results can only tell you so much; we are all different.  Please don't worry too much.  

Fishy - hope stimming is going well!  Don't go by ovary sensations - you need to wait for the scan.    

Laura - so glad the triplets are all safe inside still!  

Bobbi, Lainey, Tracey, Sharon, Beach newbies and anyone else I have missed - hello!  

Kate goes home from hospital today. she is still a bit weak and needed a blood transfusion on Saturday but is overall much better. Emily and Oliver will be in hospital for a while longer but they are doing fine.  Kate tried b/f but nearly smothered the baby since her boob was bigger than it was.    Hence she is expressing at the moment!  I haven't seen the babies yet but will try and post a pic!  Even the proud dad says they look like Gollum so don't expect too much.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Littlejenny - smack daddies bum, bet they look beautiful.  Hope kate gets some strength back soon and gets to enjoy her little beauties    Am trying not to stress out but cant help it, trying things to take my mind off it but its not helping.  Be glad when next tuesdays here

Hi anne how are you doing today hun? 

Fish i bruise easily anyway petal, looked like a pincushion last time   Fingers toes and eyes all crossed for you, when is ur next scan? 

kate
xxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate - not til friday, they wouldn't do an earlier one as they said they wouldn't up my dose anyway  

LJ - can't wait to see the pic - bet they are scrummy


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice to have you back LJ- bet they are both stunning
x

Hi kate- yep, I'm good thanks chick. You ok?
x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fish the days will fly by hun, be kind to yourself and plan something to do each night that you enjoy.  Like chocolate, or chocolate or perhaps maybe some chocolate and a film or just some chocolate.  

Hi anne - trying not to stress but cant help it!  If i have thought what if today once i must have thought it a hundred times.  It does me know good and i end up starting to panic.  Perhaps i should listen to a bit of my own advice for once.  Typical bloody leo i am  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

tried to update photo but was told there was a "programming error" or that th user whose profile I was trying to change did not exist or something!  Will try later.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - I have a little pussy called Oscar too! (no rude comments!)

I need to start having a piece of paper to jot things down as everytime I get to the end of reading everything I forget what I was going to say to who!  

LJ - Ah you have returned to us! Glad the babies are doing well, tell Kate to make the most of a few days of sleep before they come home.

Fish - How you feling chick?  Yes thik you now have to be charter to have a picture!  

SAm - Yes I too am amazed that I'm still sitting here full of babies!  

Brr its cold... gonna jump into bed for a snooze!

XXX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- Me, AS IF!!!!!!     
Mine's black, how about yours?  

Kate- Chill hun, you sound like a stress head.. bit like me really!!!  

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi laura only 9 weeks left now hun, its freezing here too, i need a nice hot bath and my fleecy blanket.  Snooze sound good too    Im same as you with piece of paper, my personals are crap, but i do try my best   There are so many people to remember and sneaking on at work i can only have a quick flick through 

Anne - stress is my middle name hun, always been the same even before ttc. Dont stress about anything else now tho, just ttc, funny that aye 

Only 20mins left, i need my home, my man and my doggie, i need cuddles and a nice hot cuppa.

kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- I have a cuppa on my desk.
My man will be home when I get in ( after collecting HIV/Hep c results from docs) thank god they came back normal  
Going to Webbs in Droitwich to look at Christmas stuff then - am after a garland!!
Then when I get in it's fleecy blanket, bit of tea and the soaps  
x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oooo anne - havent been to webbs for ages, we got all our garden plants from there.  Must try and talk dh into a saturday afternoon drive over there this weekend.  Love looking at the xmas stuff, bought a few decs for the tree from sainsburys yesterday, couldnt help myself. 

kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kate - 9 weeks!!!  Bloody hope not!!

Anne - Mines white and fluffy and could do with a bath!!   He had some tuna earlier so smells a bit fishy.


So tired but can't sleep, got heartburn.    

Wonder if Tim will bring home something nice for tea like fish and chips!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Laura - our kitchen smells fishy too, Twiglet had tuna this morning


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

laura- I have a tortoiseshell one too


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello All

Been a bit quiet as the dreaded NMA (negative mental attitude) has been getting me down. Won't go into it - you all know it already - just wondered if I could have a cuddle!! 

A x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ally -       What have you done today?  Are you back at work now and was this your first day back?  Tell all.......


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally       heres a few cuddles hun, be kind to yourself petal  

Laura sorry hun maths never was my strong point   

Going down asda in a bit, buying new underwear for our bonkathon   Gotta keep him interested any which way i can   

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

- Oh Ally hon.    Its a crap ole buiness this IF isn't it.  Wish I could give you a proper cuddle.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally -  

I STILL can't post my new pic and now my old one seems to have gone!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

There has been some probs with the pictures over the last few weeks Jen.  

Why will my feet not warm up?  They are like blocks of ice.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Jen forgot to ask when are you ovulating?? Are you planning to get Mr Jen drunk and have your wicked way with him? Or you gonna wait til after Christmas now?


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally -          .Repeat after me, "My body has a glitch. This doesn't mean I don't deserve to have the family that I want". I'm around if ever you need a real hug ok - just call. It's so hard Ally, you will have days where you feel like you can get through this and days when you feel like it's all too much.

Purple - glad to hear from you, I've been thinking of you and wondering how you were. I hope you & DH have made up and are back in love again. Keep in touch, let us know how you are this week.

Hi Anne - great to hear that your booked in for the new year. I was at the Lister today also, I often wonder if we cross paths in the waiting rooms. I actually thought you might be there today and I did have a bit of a look for you - I was going to give you a wink and say "hi I'm Sam22" 

Kate - good luck with the bonkfest this week <roflmao>. Do you do the recommended sex every other day or just go for it every day? I get so confused.

Fish - good luck for your scan on Friday hon, you don't sound very positive.    Keep your chin up little camper, Friday could be really great news for you! I lost lots of eyelashes when I was pregnant, so I do think it could be hormone related - maybe it's a good sign  I think they have come back now - or maybe I've just got used to them being less? I don't think so though, I think they are back to normal. Yep, most lubes are sperm killers so best to use a sperm friendly one.

Tracey - I'm proud of you for throwing stuff away - I love clearing clutter out of my life. Reading that I thought again just how amazingly strong you are - your hubby is a lucky man  I bought a bed for DD about 6 months ago, and the draws and wadrobe that goes with it thinking I'd need the old set in the nursery for the new baby . DH asked me on the weekend if we should move DD into a bed now, I said no because if we do then I either have to look at the empty nursery everyday - or sell the furniture on ebay. Poor baby, she's going to be 3 and still in a tiny cot the way I'm going. I've decided that if my IVF in Feb goes badly, the cot goes on ebay. Or better yet to the next Poor Responder pregnancy  It's a gorgeous carved antiquey looking cot, I think I'd feel better about giving it to someone on the PR thread then selling it.

Heather & Ophelia - how are you feeling PUPO gals?

LittleJen - Hi! So glad to hear your new little family are doing so well! We totally understand that we will likely hear a bit less from you, with the bubs and your dad to keep you occupied. We will really miss you and keep in touch whenever you can. Has oh-coily-one vacated the premises yet?

I had my second CM scan at the Lister today, 5 antrals which made me happy as it's up from 3 last scan - which made me want to jump from Battersea Bridge on the way back to the car. It's day8 today and I'm still bleeding - and it's not light. This is the longest period I've ever had&#8230; it's worrying me as I just want a normal persons body!! Is that too much to ask?

I get so annoyed that my body just won't play ball and behave like a normal persons body, I really feel like my body has betrayed me. I'm doing dhea, herbs, fsh reducing diet (which I'm sticking too), acupunture, all the recommend vitamins, royal jelly, vitamin D&#8230; I keep looking for a sign that things are improving, I feel like I'm throwing everything at it and it can't all be for nothing. Sometimes I feel like curling up and just letting infertility and premature menopause wash over me and just live with it  . My consultant agrees with my decision of waiting until Feb to start IVF (she's been pretty forthright that my chances aren't good anyway, so I think they are happy to have an extra slot this month). I really need to work on my mental attitude, as I've been a depressed blob today. Comedy on tv is required tonight.

Sam
xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Sam

 to cheer you up   

Can i just ask you what your FSH reducing diet is consisting of?  

My first antral follie count last week showed 3 - 2 left and 1 right.  Currently waiting for my AMH to come back.  Guess I should not be expecting it to be very high.  Any advice on lowering FSH would be much appreciated.

X


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie to say oh my you girls make me     lady gardens, poo and now pussy's!!!

What's next..... NO don't answer that!

Ally sweetie, you are the kindest most caring person in the world, and I'm sending lots of      to you! 

Thinking of ya hunny, sending you half of what PMA I have!! and shed loads of hugs    and    

Here for you hun!!!!

Hello to everyone else back later hopefully for personals!!!

Sxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - coily one has now departed and is gone!!

Laura - not ovulating yet!  Still only CD6.  Doctor said I would be very unlikely to get pg on the very first cycle after coil removal because there will still be some copper ions lurking around so I'm not really "going for it" this cycle but will still jump on DP at the right moment later in the month, just in case.  I am a bit worried about him resisting when it might be a "risky" time - he is not totally clueless.  That said, however good his brain is, it often cannot operate at the same time as other parts of his body (maybe it's something to do with blood supply being redirected).  Anyway, I am hoping that, in the future, some suitable lingerie will deal with the brain issue.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

well I had my scan and all was well  it was so magical seeing how much our little one has changed since we last saw it looking a bit like a prawn, it now has a face, arms, legs and a big belly - it was jumping around all over the place and waving it's little arms and legs at us, at one point it was almost spinning!  I can't believe I have this little dancing person inside me moving so much and I can't yet feel it 

We were in there for about 25 minutes as it took so long for the radiographer to get it still enough to do the nuchal measurements etc - I didn't mind though, I could have watched it for hours. She said everything looks fab, nice strong heartbeat and very, very active, and the baby measures a few days ahead - 12 weeks plus 3 days - which is great, as it was a little small last time 

Kate - is too early to see sex yet - they can't tell until the 20 week scan - but DH and I have already decided we don't want to know and will be happy with a surprise  We'll have to open up a PR sweepstake nearer the time!

Here's some    for anyone who needs one, and    for those who need that too.

Laura - I'll be in Tesco's Weds morning if Tim can't get out to get cake - I really don't mind bringing it with us! Can't wait to see you and your big belly - will bring the scan pic with me - it's not the clearest in the world as baby just didn't want to stay still! (still made my Mum cry when I showed it to her though - bless!)

I'll be back a bit later and I'll dig out the IVF Barbie stuff and put it up again for anyone who wants it 

Bye for now 

Steph xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Fantastic news Steph. Me and DH are really really happy for you and Paul.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ! so pleased the coil has gone!!!!1 ands what with your visit to the underwear shops not that long ago Dp doesn't stand a chance! So good to hear Kate's coming home! her little one's won't be long after her no doubt! send her all our warm wishes!

Sam    me and Dh are doing much better, all this time apart these last few weeks really isn't best! but hey this week I go to blaclpool tomorrow the wolverhampton Wed, but home wed night, then just a day in kent Thursday! however he's on a night thursday, but we'll have the weekend together at least!

Good news on your follies!!! here's hoping Feb is your month and your beautiful cot gets to be home to your own special little one!!

Ali27 Hello hun!   for your AMH hunny

Laura keep forgetting to say! FAB PIC!!! and well done you for being 31 weeks, those bubs are in the best place possible!!!

Kate good luck with the bonkathon!!! you ladies are good! I just demand he performs every other night at mo!!!  

Anne I have a ginger and white one!!!!

Fish! how's the stim lady doing? keeping everything crossed for ya hun!!!

Ally     for you hunny!

Mir bugger dodgy kebab and after you'd waited so long for it!!! not fair!! hope your feeling better soon!!

Nix what fab news!!! yet another preg on the PR thread soon hey!!!!

Steph!!! how was little bub today on scan? Hope you had a fab time seeing him/her can't believe it's 12 weeks already!! your little one will be in your arms before you know it!!!

Natasha & Kazzie hope birthdays were wonderful!!!

Ophelia  how are you PUPO lady?

Heather another PUPO lady, how are you?

To all others I know I've missed some but    to you and know I'm thinking of ya!!

DH spoke to GP on Friday and he's going to do main bloods for us, were going to go for a chat and he may even fund some of the drugs?!?!? no promises, but he hasn't said no, he's said lets discuss it?!?! I'll also get him to refer us to Lister, I know you can self refer, just keeps eveyone in the loop and our GP loves DH, so you never know........

Sx

OOOh steph you posted whilst I was typing!! so lovely that your little one was doing a dance for mum & dad! in my mind I have image of dancing baby from Ally Mc Beal, anyone remember that?

Congrats to you and Paul

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just lost my sodding post. 

Purple good luck with the bloods and the funding petal 

Stephjoy congrats on the scan hunny, so glad everythings ok.  

Laura sweetie would you like to borrow my fleecy blanket, when my feet are cold (always) i wrap them up in it.  Bit of a struggle when i try to get off sofa and walk tho 

Littlejenny go for it hun you just never know 

Sam      for you hunny, thought it was only me that feels like they have a useless body, the one thing we want to work and it just bloody wont. Dont give up hun, we will get there, our time will come   

Ali good luck with ur amh result petal fingers crossed for you  

DH is sorting out the kitchen cupboards again!!!!  I keep telling him they wouldnt be so full of crap if u didnt keep buying it.  Saying that i have just bought 2 tins of quality street for 7quid from asda, well they were on special offer and it is nearly xmas 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Steph - the scan sounds magical hon - you two must be ecstatic! Rest up sweetheart - sounds like you will be running around after that one in no time!!  

Purple - You sound much better than friday - so pleased - and this funding thing does sound positive      for some money for purple!!!!!! and thanks for my lovely cuddles!! 

Tracey - your post is too far back for me to recap so I will need to post this then catch up!! Sounds like you are being brave about your clearing out -no matter what you say about not being sentimental. Well done. I do have a picture of the room with stuff piled up to the ceiling and MIL? sleeping amongst it all!!  

LJ - great news that Kate is home now and that Oliver and Emily are doing well albeit they need to stay in a little longer. Bet Kate can't wait to get them home where they belong. So not long now until ovulation for you, you never know.......I think its a case of watch this space!!  

Kate - I too love a fleecy blanket on the sofa!! Fantastic! I have started to look like an old lady though - the amount of time I spend in slippers, PJ's and wrapped in a fleecy blanket   Thanks for me cuddles hon  

Ali - Thanks for lovely team hugs!!   praying for a good AMH sweetheart. My first day back at work was last wednesday, but then I had my spa day with my mum on Thursday so I then went back on Friday, today is the beginning of my first week. I hated it! Really pleased that I managed to broach the subject of my hours and I will officially be doing a 4 day week until further notice!! Did you contact the clinic about your protocol?? 

Sam sweetheart - sorry I missed you earlier and thanks for my gorgeous cuddles!! Looks like we both have a case of the blues today but that is great great news about the AFC!!! And you are ovulating - you are doing brilliantly and everything you are doing is surely helping that - hang in there babes   (I am great at dishing out the good advice  ) When is your next Acu? Maybe Dr Z will be able to give you some explanation re the AF?? 

Laura - thanks for the hugs   - can you get Tim to rub your feet and warm them up?? Sounds like you need some of those sheepskin slipper boot thingy's 

Ophelia and Heath hang in there - only 4 more sleeps!!      for you both.

Fishy - sweetness don't worry about the twinges and feelings - just stick with the programme water, protein, warm tum, lots of rest you can do no more      for you too!! 

Nix - Big congrats on the 10 follies - now get your  off this thread you imposter!! Nah really you had better stay an honorary PR as we would miss you if you left us!!!!

Anne - another fleecy girl - I know I would be comfy round yours!! 

Pix - Hope your having a nice evening whatever you are doing  

Natasha - I am confused - not on holiday yet are you?? Very soon though eh??

Mir - you been shopping? In London?? You crazy lady - did you take Robert?

Hi to Beachy, Jen, Emma (hope all well with Hari) and everyone else I have probably forgotten.

I had a good weekend, lovely evening with friends on Saturday night, then a lovely pub lunch yesterday with another load of mates. It was lovely to be laughing and joking for a few hours but I came back down to earth with a bang this morning. I am over a stone overweight now and my clothes no longer fit, I can't even remember what I used to wear and getting dressed each day is such a struggle. I know the only way to help this situation is to stop eating so much and do some exercise but I just cannot get motivated at all. I need one of those tickers on my profile that reminds me I am on a diet!! I think if I lost weight I would at least feel a bit better. I literally cannot do any of my trousers up! 

Arghhhhhhhhhhh!! 

Love you all! 

A xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening!

Still vomming, so can't hang about again.

Ally - have a  from me too! Glad you had a good weekend.

No, not shopping in London - where did you get that from?   I just went to buy a secondhand buggy off a woman two stops away, then hopped on the train back again. Feel far too sh!te to do much more!

Steph - how wonderful your scan sounds! So lovely. They can tell the sex from 16 weeks, but if you want a suprise then that's academic I guess! If they're waving their willy about on the 20 week scan though, you kinda have to know!

Kate - I must get some of those tins before they run out!  

Purps - God bless your GP!

Sam - good antrals mate!

LJ - try going to www.photobucket.com and uploading it there, then getting the code to put the pic in your signature instead?

Argh! Run out of steam...

Back later.

xx

/links


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally I'm there with you sweetie, a stone heavier and no bl00dy clothes that fit! I don't seem to be eating more often just bigger portions i think!!! Bl00dy hormones!!!!! and maybe regular curries that DH loves to make!!!

Anyway, need to sort myself out as like you getting dressed is not easy!!!

where oh where has the motivation gone! what annoys me more than anything is I usually loose weight when stressing!!!! but not since IVF!!!

Anyway if It helps I can truelly empathise hunny! Wish we could motivate each other!

   

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Here is the IVF Barbie stuff as promised 

IVF Barbie
When Mattel were looking to design their new Barbie, IVF Barbie, they soon realized that there was not one universal Barbie that would accurately portray the spirit of IVF Barbie. So they decided they would come out with a few variations thereof.

Newbie Barbie: Newbie Barbie, also known as BabyDust Barbie is a bright, perky, Barbie, filled with optimism and confidence that IVF Will Work. She is thinner and usually younger than the other IVF Barbies. Her accessories include rose-tinted spectacles, a positive bank balance, healthy insurance coverage and a million questions. Newbie Barbie has lots of other Newbie Barbie friends and they congratulate each other on a job well done. This Barbie only says pleasant, optimistic things and believes that Attitude is Everything. Their motto is Think Positive!!

Pregnant Newbie Barbie: Pregnant Newbie Barbie is the big sister to Newbie Barbie. She is still slim, now with a cute belly. She is proof that IVF Does Work, usually the first time. She also comes with rose-tinted spectacles, a positive bank balance (only very slightly depleted) and total confidence that All Will Be OK. She glows when pregnant and liberally uses baby dust when playing with her sisters, the Newbie Barbies. She comes with Very Cute maternity clothes, a double stroller, and a fully decorated nursery even though she is only just a few weeks pregnant. Her motto is 'See! Thinking Positive Works!!'. Newbie Barbie and Pregnant Newbie Barbies are great playmates and you can collect them as a set.

Veteran Barbie: Veteran Barbies are not at all related to the Barbies above. Veteran Barbies are the Anti-Barbie. They are a whole lot plumper than the Newbie Barbies, less perky (in boobs and attitude), have grayer hair, a largely negative and over-drawn bank balance, plenty of bruises and marks and a slightly cynical attitude. They are dressed in comfy track pants with elasticated waistbands. Their accessories include a wealth of knowledge of reproductive procedures and protocol, the ability to practically do their own cycle, a snarky attitude, little tolerance for stupidity, a well defined sense of humor, the ability to laugh at themselves, a fondness for wine/beer/crack and a aversion to pineapple, baby dust and Newbie Barbies. This aversion in its more severe form can be allergic and acerbic. Veteran Barbies tend to swear quite a bit (especially when playing in the Barbie House with Newbie Barbies and Pregnant Newbie Barbies) and parental guidance is advised.

Pregnant Veteran Barbie: Very similar to Veteran Barbie, only now with an added dose of neuroses and paranoia. Continuously and obsessively over-analyses every twinge, convinced that the end is nigh. Only buys stroller and decorates nursery when in eighth month. Accessories include disbelief and a sense of not quite belonging, and 10 home pregnancy tests just in case the first one was faulty or the clinic made a mistake with her beta. Pregnant Veteran Barbies have been known to pee on the sticks up until the day before giving birth just to see the two lines.

Celebrity IVF Barbie: Celeb Barbie comes in two versions: Denial Celeb Barbie and Out the Closet IVF Barbie. Denial Celeb Barbie does not play with the other Barbies and pretends not to be an IVF Barbie at all. She drops the IVF part of her name and thinks 'Donor Eggs' is a swear word. She pretends that her twins at age 49 are Natural and she did it all On Her Own. She also claims her boobs are her own and that she has never had a face lift, hence her credibility is not at an all time high. Out the Closet IVF Barbie is the preferred Barbie. We like her.

IVF Ken: Ken is a naughty boy who plays with his winkle too much. Sorry to sound so harsh, but besides being a naughty boy who plays with his winkle too much there is very little that Ken does in IVF land. Sometimes Ken administers shots, hands out tissues and occasionally accompanies the Barbies to their Dr's visits (normally during the first few cycles only), but mostly he is just a naughty boy who plays with his winkle too much. If you choose an IVF Ken, then try and get one that also cooks or does DIY. Otherwise just sit him down in front of your Barbie TV and let him know when it is time for him to do his, um, contribution. Mostly the Barbies love their Kens, unless Ken is being particularly insensitive or obnoxious, then he becomes a naughty boy who plays with his winkle too much in all senses of the word. Some IVF Barbies don't even have a Ken and they do just fine. If you do find a good Ken, hang on to him, don't swap him with your other friends.

RE Ken : RE Ken (RE = Reproductive Endocrinologist) is the all knowing, all seeing Ken. He might be a naughty boy who plays with his winkle too much, or not, but here we are talking about being a naughty boy who plays with his winkle too much in the figurative sense. He could also be very nice. He may call you by your first name but you may only call him Doctor. His accessories are many and wonderful. He comes with a zooty new car (normally very expensive), a smart house, a very healthy bank balance and a holiday home or two. RE Ken knows every thing and is considered second only to God. Some RE Kens are kind, some are not. They are all rich. Ken's office is filled with fun toys like ultra sound machines, dildo like probes, waiting rooms filled with the different types of Barbies (some annoyingly come with miniature Barbies or Kens en tow), medicines, procedures rooms etc. RE Ken also comes with a free Nurse (Ratchet) Barbie, who will not return your calls, will hand out annoying platitudes and generally add to your frustration levels. When purchasing RE Ken you will get Ultrasound Ken and BloodDrawer Ken. Unfortunately they come as a package deal and you are not able to get RE Ken without them, they aren't as much fun. However, you will need a RE Ken if you are going to play the IVF Barbie game.

Mattel foresee a big demand for these Barbies and say that for extra fun and lively interaction, collect the full set of IVF Barbies, put them in the Barbie house together and see the sparks fly.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Purps - thanks hon      to you too!! What shall we do?? I will have a think and see. I think for me I am going to be unlikely to cut out much of the food as I feel too sh!t at the moment so I think a better plan would be to step up the exercise until I start feeling a bit better then deal with the food issues! I was thinking of doing some Bikram Yoga too - you are supposed to literally sweat the fat off!! I see that your DH is a feeder too then   - I think we need to take little steps on this to achieve success. I am going to try and do 2+ active things this week as a kick off....would you like to join me on this mission?

Mir - so so sorry you are still unwell - f***ing @rseholes!! Hope you are better tomorrow. God only knows why I thought you were in London - I guess I need to pay more attention!! 

Love the barbie thing steph xx

A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ouch! Anyone just see that Barbardo's advert?

Will make parents of heroin addicts think it's all their fault... Don't like it. V disturbing.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Steph -     Thanks for that!  

Miranda - Poor you   Hope you flush it out soon   

Ally - not contacted Lister yet re - protocol but am making notes as I think of more questions (obviously a newbie Barbie!!).  Thought i would do it all in one go when I have the AMH and prolactin blood test results.  I see some logic in the protocol - nasal spray for 7 days to down reg and give the ovaries a rest, then stimming with Menopur and the spray to stop me ov'ing til the time is right.  My last 2 cycles have been 22 and 23 days respectively so I seem to have a tendancy to ov early in the cycle.  If I didn't have the spray, maybe I would ov too early  What do you think?
I will raise the issue again though.  I just remember him saying that without knowing how I will react, this is the best one to try.  
Good for you raising the issue of your hours.  4 day weeks will be great.  Just make sure you spend that extra day doing something nice for YOU!!!  I find that making a list of all the things I need to do/change/consider etc helps and then aiming to address one a day/week depending on what they are.  As I cross them off it seems to help me feel more in control, productive and positive.  You can already tick off the 4 day week thing so you've started already!  Perhaps for tomorrow go for a mile walk or get your haircut or plan some healthy meals..... just to get you started.  Helps me to be more focussed.  

Purple - I asked my GP about funding one cycle as the NHS have turned me down for tx and she said she had never been asked that before and had to go and ask.  She came back saying that no one else knew either and for me to write to the practice manager.  Did this and they did not know either and had to write to the PCT.  Not heard yet but did call today to chase.  Have appointment next week to see GP about getting the pill free.  Whoopie!!!I'll let you know how I get on.  Good luck with your mission too!  

Kate and LJ - have fun


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Purple - meant to add to that that I cant believe I am the only infertile woman that attends my GP surgery but maybe I am??


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi girls

Just keeping the thread.

Ally     sorry you are feeling pants.  I feel pretty much the same as you, this stinks (and I don't mean Laura's cat ).  Chin up hun  

Mira - sorry you are still vomming, nasty !  

Steph - so pleased the scan went well.  You and DH must be over the moon.  

Laura - 31 weeks - woohoo!

No time for anything else.  Love to you all, especially our PUPO ladies Heather and Ophelia   

Lainey x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

well already 7 pages into this thread and I still haven't read back on the one that I missed (why can I never get on here before 11pm?!)

But I have gathered that Kate's twins have arrived so congrats to you auntie Jen!


LittleJenny said:


> I am a bit worried about him resisting when it might be a "risky" time - he is not totally clueless. That said, however good his brain is, it often cannot operate at the same time as other parts of his body (maybe it's something to do with blood supply being redirected). Anyway, I am hoping that, in the future, some suitable lingerie will deal with the brain issue.


    

Steph - congrats on the dancing baby  And still smiling at the IVF Barbie thing, although I liked the original version better, the description of Ken was much more accurate!

Laura love the new profile pic!

Mira - sorry you've been so ill hon (ahem!) I see everyone's talking about a dodgy kebab and the first thing I thought was "is there any other type?"  Hope you feel better soon  Um, by the way, what's Barbados? Some remote Caribbean island where they inject you with heroin when you get off the plane? 

Fishwoman - wha'gwan?! You ok hon?

Sorry can't do any more persos but am starting to feel knackered again, have a stinking cold and have to get up at the crack of half past dawn to have my daily bloods done....

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Did I not type Barnardo's?   Heh.

Good luck with the ARGC vampires!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally, I'm with you on that mission! x2 exercise a week! Does BMS count?    

No but honestly I will be joining you, think I'm also going to try a little on the portion size!!

Ali let me know how you get on! keeping everything crossed for you!!

Lainy,    sweetie, bll00dy rollercoaster ride this is!!!

Mir not seen ad, but will look out for it!

Have a nice few days ladies see you later in the week!!!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies

back for personals in a bit but wanted to say sorry to Ally that I wasn't around last night to give you a big cuddle
Sorry hunni x
        

Anne xxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hello lovely ladies..cant stop for long as bit of a hectic week trying to get as many clients in as poss before go on holiday, plus sort out stuff for holiday, plus get all my christmas shopping done...well, i do like a challenge  

Sam and Ally     for you, sorry you've been feeling down 

Mira - cant believe that kebab made you ill after all that, hope you feel better soon  

Laura - whooppee dooo - 31+ weeks now - well done! try keeping them in at least till i come back from holiday now  

Fishy, Nix - thinking of you both lots of    and  

Heather and Ophelia - nearly there now     

Anne   

   to everyone else

xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all!

Managed it with the new pic!  Kate is now home and has my mum fussing over her - the poor girl.  Oliver and Emily are still in hospital.  I know Kate wants them at home but to be honest I think it's rather good that she gets to recover from the c-section while someone else gets the babies into a routine!!  

Special   for Sam, Lainey, Ally & anyone else feeling low. 

Will do personals later.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

LJ- What a great pic of your sis and the wee ones. They are sooo adorable and one of each too.  

Ally-    How are you keeping girl?

Miranda- Feeling any better today? Bet it will be a looong time till you have a kebab again? 

Heather- How's the 2ww treating you?

Steph- Have you climbed down from   yet since the scan yesterday?  Didn't think so. 

Hi to all the rest.

Quick question, have anyone of yous ever tried the cheap ebay pregnancy strips? I only have one clear blue test which is for Friday in my house but have some of the ebay strips at home and wondered if anyone has used them and if they would be reliable. (as in if there was to be a faint line would it be accurate or are they so cheap they would never show a line even if you are pregnant?)
Feedback appreciated. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Stay away from the eBay strips! I'm sure I said this before - they are totally rubbish!

They're meant to be sensitive to 10iu, but they didn't show pos for me till day 17, where the First response (25iu) showed pos at day 12.

Don't do it to yourself!

xxxxx

PS - still being sick... really feel feeble!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ophelia - I don't pretend to know much about this but I am totally with Miranda; the ebay strips are not going to be as reliable as you want for this kind of thing.  Don't put yourself through it.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi lovlies,

Ally- How are you doing today sweetie?
eating seems to be something that we do when we're down or anxious, which for us ladies,  lets face it is very often.
You can't beat yourself up hun. Dieting and exercise are so much easier said than done- plus it's winter and almost impossible to be motivated anyway!
I am so conscious of my weight being so tiny even if I put 2lbs on I notice. F'ing annoyiong  
Here for you, as always     

Purple- Hi hun, loving the sound of your GP, get what you can I say chick!
So, yours is ginger & white then eh   
Don't get me started on lady gardens...... I always used to get waxed down south but 2 months ago decided that it might interfere with TTC etc so stopped it.
Not sure if "garden" is now the word I'd use       
You ok then hunn?  

Laura- My feet stayed freezing all night last night but the good news at my house is ...Electric blanket is now back on the bed   

Steph- Ah, how wonderful seeing your little cherub and knowing all is fine. So pleased for you hun  
IVF Barbie...erm something wrong there .....most are usually YOUNGER & THINNER?? Hmmmm, that defo doesn't sound like me    

Sam- We may well see each other at Lister in Feb then??
We need a pic of you on here hun  
You ok?  

Mir- Still vomiting hun. What a sh!t.
Sounds like a bogus kebab.


Natasha- Hi Mrs Fit Bird  
hope you're ok hun
 

Anna- is it your scan today hunni?    
Get in touch after so we know you're ok  

Fish- Hi hun 

Pixie- You alright today sweetie?   

Kate- WOW!!! Webbs was like a Winter Wonderland last night. On Saturday, Santa is arriving on Reindeers  
So, How has the Bonkathon started off?            

LJ- Love to you all. How are Oliver & Emily and Kate?
Also, how's your dad?
 

Heather & Ophelia- Hi lovlies  

Pix-Hope your cold gets better soon. I hate colds, they make you feel so sh!te.  
Get as much rest as possible hun   

Hi Tracey- Glad you had a lovely weekend away  

Ali- What's going on with you hun?  

    Popsi, Bobbi, Angel, NickiW, Swinny, Lainey,

Oooopps- I seem to be having Vienesse Whirls with my cuppa tea   

Anne
xxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Anne- Viennese whirls for brekkie!! Lucky for some eh?
Is "Jungle" a more apt word then?  

Miranda- have PMd you.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ophelia- yep, jungle would be the word, apart from having a go at it with Jasons clippers!!!!!!     
Then patch would be more the word  

Cheap strips-  tried 2 last week and both neg, then I spoke to the IVF nurse yesterday to book first scan and mentioned about my odd flutters/vibrations and she said do a test to be on safe side even though AF is here. She said use Clearblue rether than the cheapy ones....did one last night and needless to say BFN!!!

x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Stephjoy loved the barbie, think im the pensioner type tho.

No bms for us for last nite, dh was not in the mood apparantly and was quite happy cleaning the cupboards out instead.  Got smiley face on opk this morning, but to be honest i cant be arsed im fed up with the whole thing at the mo, and dh really   me off.

Sorry no personals as you can see im feeling really crap. 

Hello to everyone tho, will pop back on when i feel a bit better

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh kate hun-   
Sorry - I feel awful now with my comments
Sorry


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne s'ok hunny.   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry everyone it's another miserable girl!  I went for my scan this morning.  Still only one follicle measuring 14mm and I was asked if I wanted to cancel.  There are two tiny ones not even worth measuring on right where the big one is and NOTHING on the left.  I also got my AMH result back - 0.3.  

I spoke with Jaya who was very nice and I have decided to carry on and go back on Thursday to see what is happening.  She says it's possible that there isn't even and egg in there and that I may ovulate before we even get to EC.  She also said that I might do this again and get no follicles such is the sad state of my ovaries.  I think that I would always wonder "what if" if I don't go ahead now and try but I am feeling fed up.  It seems that at every turn of all the options available my body is picking the absolute worst response to everything and I'm having real trouble feeling positive.

I did try laughter therapy over the weekend - I watched Michael Mcintyre's new DVD and laughed so much that I was sure I was going to burst something, but even he is not funny enough for my scrambled eggs.  Maybe we should set up a new comedy rating system for ivf patients?  Ally and Sam I am feeling very in tune with you two today  

Anyway on to more positive things - LJ the picture of Kate and the babies is so great, she looks like her face is going to split her grin is so big.

Belated happy birthdays for Karen and Natasha - Not long till your holiday now Natasha!

Anne sorry to hear that you've had the need to start on the pill but fingers crossed for a successful cycle in 2009.  I was the same as you hoping against hope for a miracle before I started my cycle - it's got to happen to someone hasn't it?

Steph congratulations on your scan - how exciting that must be!

Nix well done on all your follicles

Mir sorry to hear you're still being sick - I've lost track of the story - is this still because of a dodgy kebab?

Lainey - sorry to hear that you are down in the dumps aswell

Ophelia and Heather - good luck for test day  

Know I've missed loads but have got to get on with work now

A xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry no time for personals as I have just told someone at work that I am much too busy to go to a meeting but I am now on FF.

Just wanted to let you all know that I have bloody AF AGAIN.  It is only about 1 week - 10 days since I last stopped bleeding.  I am sick of having to wear my period knickers again!

Lainey and Ally and anyone else interested in meeting up: it is a bit hectic between now and Xmas but I could make Thursday 4th, Tuesday 9thh, Wednesday 10th or Thursday 17th December for an after work drink/eat.
I am too busy to make lunchtimes between now and Christmas.

Back later.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Anna- I was thinking about you hun. So very sorry   

Tracey- I am sorry about AF, what a pain and hassle for you.
Wish I could meet up but not got first scan till 9th Jan

FF is addictive!!!

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Lainey, couldn't PM you, your inbox is full!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Very quickly as busy busy

Anna honey I am so so sorry about your result, keep trucking hon, I nearly got there this time with a much higher FSH and 0.1 AMH - it really could keep growing you know. Jaya will not suggest you continue if it there is no chance. I do have to dash now but I am here for you, I have been through a very similar nightmare myself so really really understand how horrible it is for you  Sending huge amounts of     for Thursday hon.

I needed a lift today so I did a bit of 'miracle baby pof' googling - came up with a good one!!

http://community.babycenter.com/talk/a2761715/hi_new_to_this_group_introduction_-_long_story

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are so going to have babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tracey - I would love to meet up 4th and 9th are good for me. Pixie/ Natasha/ Sam - you up for it?? And any other London lasses??

Sorry to hear about the bloody AF - how annoying - totally know what you mean about period knickers!!! I think most of mine have been demoted to that role - I need some new sexy ones and quick!! 

Sam - kisses and cuddles honeypie 

Kate - sorry about DH - they are idiots 

Anne - you are such a ray of sunshine on this thread - glad you found us!! 

LJ - LOVE the picture of Kate and the twins sweetheart 

Must dash now - that was longer than I expected!

/links


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anna - sorry you are feeling low, but agree it is worth keeping going or you would always wonder. 

Tracey - sorry AF arrived again; I assume she is all messed up because of your m/c.  Hope you are ok.

Kate - sorry you are feeling low too. 

Ally - glad you found that story; miracles do happen!  Hope you are feeling a little more positive today. 

Anne - hi there!

love to everyone else


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiya ladies,

Anna so sorry hun, dont blame for carrying on tho petal, u never know.  This ttc sucks sometimes, have a big hug off a pensioner barbie   

Hi to littlejenny, anne, ally, tracey, hope ur all ok.

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- YES, we are so gonna be mommies hun, and you're gonna be a yummy one  

Hi LJ-x

Kate-  

xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Anna1973 – I’m terribly sorry about your cycle, my heart goes out to you.  I do agree you should carry on though, you never never know. I’d be just like you and only always wonder later if I didn’t try to carry on. And that one follicle could be your baby, so try to hang in there.        I’m so so so sorry for you Anna. Maybe a different protocol next time could help. What day of stims are you on?  What drugs are you on?  

Kate – so sorry you and DH were not up for BMS, and sorry your feeling down too.      A lot of hugs are due for all the PR girls today. This is so hard. I wish there was a pill I could prescribe to us all to make the pain go away.  

Tracey – so sorry you have AF again – how frustrating!  I’d love to meet up too girls, and can make any of those days too.  I just need some notice to organise a sitter.

Anne – hi hon xx It would be lovely to see you in the Lister in Feb!  Such a shame you can't meet in Dec, it would be fab to meet you!

Purple – I’m so happy to hear you and DH have made up. From previous posts I thought it sounded to me like there was a lot of love in your marriage.  

Someone asked me last night about the FSH reducing diet – it’s really a hormone balancing diet, largely by balancing blood sugar levels.  I’m seeing the nutrionist at the Zita West clinic, I imagine it’s a bit different for everyone depending on your diagnosis.  PM me if you want details, I’ll be happy to send you what they have me doing.

LJ – great picture!  Oohhh so happy for Kate.

Ophelia – hi, repeating what Mir said, stay away from the internet strips.

Ally -                        I've a wardrobe full of clothes that don't fit my new body either, and I'm not exersising.  I find when I'm mentally down, the only thing I can do is long walks - which really helped me loose weight in the past. Problem is it's so cold I don't want too.  Maybe we should put on our trainers, meet at Westfields, and do laps around the heated mall ) I used to do Bikram Yoga, it didn't work for me or my 2 girlfriends as we didn't loose any weight, but we didn't last that long as we really hated it (and I love yoga!). Randine Lewis states in her book not to do Bikram Yoga if you have a certain condition, can't quiet remember what that is but you might want to check it out.  Hey, you just posted while I was typing - glad to hear your feeling better!! Can't wait to read your story!  Your the best Allly, you really truly are!  

Natasha – Pm’d you.   happy shopping!


Hi all I've missed - busy girls not on today  Nix, Laura, Fish, Steph, Bobbi, CJD (how you doing?), and everyone else xxxxxxxx

Still bleeding – I just want it to end so I can feel like I’m having another cycle and another possibility.
I'm feeling really rubbish this week - Day 9 and I'm still bleeding - longest cycle I've ever had.  I just feel like it's another sign my body is packing it in.  I just want this to end so I can get on with trying to get pregnant again this month and feel like I have some hope.  ..... I'm mentally collapsing in terms of PMA.

I've seen 3 counsellors since I was diagnosed, and none of them made me feel better. I guess it's just made me realise a counsellor can't say anything so that I do feel better , so I think I have to work on my PMA myself.... I think the only thing htat will help is me getting pregnant, but it's not healthy just being depressed until that happens. I hate that a week of my life just slipped by with me being miserable - what I waste of life!!!  OK, i'm off to have a shower, pull myself together and try to do something positive with my day.... I'll catch up later tonight.

Love and big hugs to all....sounds like we need it on the PR thread today.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Another story for my ladies who are feeling 

http://www.ivfworld.com/topic.php?id=81323

This lady had an amh of 0.2 I think!

Hiya Sam - willl respond properly later  You have probably seen this story but Anna may well have not  Sam hon I am trying out Jane Knight the counsellor at ZW. She is expensive but all the others I have seen have been so so [email protected] I have decided to see it as important as tx and as I throw £1000's happily at that I may as well chuck a few £100's there!! I have my appointment next Friday I will let you know how I get on! This is a vicous circle - not being happy until pregnant - when we prob need to be happy to stand any chance of getting pregnant x I am really trying to lift my spirits as it really could help x

A x

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- A hug for you   
What a  horrible time for you hun.
I have the opposite AF to you- mind has flippin stopped, completely nothing since last night.
What the F is that all about?  
yes, it would be so good to meet up but being stuck up here it's a bit of a prob.

Ally- That is so very true, be happy to stand a better chance but the reason why we're so fr!ggin miserable is cos we ain't got a baby/preggers.
However, you are the star today hun, love how you can turn yourself/us around with your lovely cheerful self


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just to let you know I went to see Daniel Elliott at the London Acupuncture Clinic last week.  He was really nice and I believe he is honest.  He said that it seemed as though things were pretty balanced for me anyway so he didn't think acupuncture was going to do much more than maybe tweak some minor things and keep everything balanced.  That is why I think he is honest - he could have made me anxious, had me in 3 times a week and taken more money!!  

Anyway, he said he recently had a patient get pg naturally with an AMH of 0.01. 

So there is another positive story


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

That's a great story Ally - I'm going to read it again and force myself to think positive - otherwise I'll be miserable until I don't know when.  

Thanks for your support girls - it really means alot

Ax


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Anna,Ally, Tracey, Sam, Kate- so sorry to hear you're having a hard time.     

I did 2 cheapo ebay tests this morning and a faint second line came up on both of them. Went to the shop and bought an ASDA's own brand. A second line came up after 2- 2 1/2 minutes. It's quite faint but definately there.

I'm over the moon!! 

Today is 13 days past EC and official test day is on Friday. I'm so happy and hoping and praying this is a sticky genuine BFP.     

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls LJ - great pics of Kate, DH and the twins, I'm with you on the take advantage of the rest before they come home scenario but then she is a first time mum and they can't be told!!

This is coming from  the woman who rushed over to GOSH to cardiac intensive care from UCH (they rushed my baby off there straight after birth), after having a blood transfusion a few hours before because of haemarrage, sat there with my so sick darling beloved bubs for 2 hours, to stand up and cause a blood bath for them - lovely, maybe all new mum's can't be told eh?

Steph - woohoo for a great scan!

Ally, sam and purple sorry you are all a bit down at the moment  

Anna, sorry it's not better news but am hoping that your solo egg is a super one that brings you your beloved baby    it has been known.


Miranda - sorry that you are not feeling great, hope you feel better soon.

Ophelia, in my over a decade of being a TTC and am now a TTC/IVF veteran barbie, I have tired every conceivable test there is except predictor, that includes supermarket brand and own brands two as well as ebay. Ebay strips are Cr*p like the others said especially if you are wanting a early reliable result.

The only test I have in my house now is a first response and will have unless I get freebies. I had that chemical pregnancy the other month and as my HCG was going down it still picked up a reading of positive at a beta hcg of 5. The only thing you have to watch is that the trigger is out of your system with those. Adsa is the best supermarket brand.

Hi everyone else.

Remember the other day I posted that my friend had high FSH results, I have discovered they were done on CD 5 as opposed to CD1 - 3, how much difference would that make to the results do you think?

I got High fertility on the monitor at last today, that could last a few days though. However I am one happy cookie because ages ago a USA friend sent me this cap thing that is meant to help place the sperm at the cerivx and increase your chances. I have been using it this cycle and I love it, no more lying with your hips propped and worrying about whether you need the loo once the deed is done, this contraption keeps it all in place.

It is a bit of a bu**er to put in, but worth it once it is there, I also have a tilted cervix and this is meant to help stop the sperm from pooling and not reaching the right place.

Of course it won't be any good for yous who have tube probs but male motility issue may be helped. I'll keep you posted, I expect in three months time and no joy the novelty would have worn off but so far I am loving it!


Take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Orphelia- Oh wow , how wonderful. I will be   for you. This IS your time hun.
What lovely news
xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry Orphelia whoo hoo!    sorry I just posted regardless, glad the ebay one's worked for you, yup the Asda's are best of the cheap range. I had a feeling it was your turn this time, take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whooooooo! It's sooooo your turn Mrs O!

I love the fact it's come up this early on an eBay one too - you must be BUSTING with HCG!!!

Could it be a double delight?

I know you're scared too sweetpea, but this time it's for keeps. Late July - that's a Leo!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Karen- Think FSH on day 5 is not good. Pixie ages ago had a major difference between CD2 & CD3- think it was something like 13 then 23 but I may be wrong but a def difference.
Glad you're happy with your new toy


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ophelia ---- ayyyyaaayyyyyy!!! That's soooo wonderful!  Are you going to hang on until Friday now, or do another hpt tomorrow? I bet you do another one tomorrow ha ha

Ally - wonderful fab stories. Let me know how the ZW counsellor goes, I agree, I bet she is probably a good one.

LJ - thanks for your story!, I agree he is honest if he kicked you out!

To add another story, my chinese doc Dr Zhai doesn't believe in AMH, she said she has seeen too many low amh women get pregnant.  She told me she had one with an amh of 0.07 get pregnant, miscarry the first baby then get pregnant (I think she said 2 months) after and had the baby. She also told me she has seen some of her patients amh go up.

Karen - send us the name of the turkey basting sperm device! I'll try anything!

Ok, I'm showed so I really am going to start my day now - 2.15pm!
LOL 
SAm xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG Ophelia, that is just the best news.     that all goes smoothly from now on.

As this thread keeps moving so quickly I will keep mentioning meet up dates until we have one agreed.
So far Ally and Sam and me - 4th or 9th December.  

I have some words of wisdom on the diet front.  It is so difficult to resist snacks so try cutting out meals between snacks rather than cutting out snacking   
I am only joking as I don't think it will help make a baby living off chocs and crisps, not much selenium unless you eat choc covered brazils  

LJ. I went to the London Acu clinic pre and post ET and I really really rated them, I liked their attitude - they weren't to 'airy fairy' for my personality.  I don't have any specific probs so I always wonder whether it is really worth having when you are not in actual IVF treatment. I can def see why it helps if you have a hormonal inbalance or something but am less convinced for people like me.  I can't see your new pic.  Maybe when I get to my home PC

Kazzie, that keeping the sperm in contraption sounds interesting.  I hate the laying with your hips propped up bit.  I read that it takes about half an hour for sperm to reach the fallopian tube and I can never lay still for that long.

Sam, the turkey basting description reminds me.  Prob TMI but a couple of times at the crucial time of the month either DH can't finish his performance IYKWIM or DS has been around at the wrong time and we have actually used a syringe instead of BMS.  That way DH did his bit, sucked it into syringe, went to play with Max and I used the contents and laid with my legs up.
Sorry girls if you didn't want that amount of details.  We did wonder what we would say to any resulting child when they asked about their conception


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ophelia sweetheart this is great -      - for a darker line on Friday!!!! Well done you!!!!

A xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oooh and Jen/ Sam love your positive stories!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ophelia - this is thrilling news!! This must be your time - it really must.    

Tracey - Daniel was certainly very down to earth and I liked that too.  He said that if I went to him for "pre conception care" and then got pg quickly there is no way he could say it was a sign of how effective acupuncture was, because acupuncture is all about balance and if you are pretty balanced anyway it has no work to do!  He said that if a typical "fertile" person has around a 20% chance each month (which he says is a figure bandied around but which you can never tell anyway - he was just using it for an illustration) then, assuming nothing else was out there (e.g. male factor, blocked tubes), judging by my cycle signs, recent hormone results etc. he could, at best, bump me from a 19 to a 21 or 22% chance.  So if I wanted treatment on that understanding then fine but I should be aware that, for me, the acupuncture boost will be minor.  I was pretty impressed that he was so upfront and basically turned away business!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Jen - does he do herbs aswell?? I think he may have a clinic in Chiswick too??


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Sorry, I haven't been around (not that you've missed me!) but had to do some work yesterday  and also my best friend is in hospital waiting to get her c section, expecting her IVF twins and I've been speaking to her all day yesterday and trying to comfort her as she's soooo worried.  Her water broke on Sunday night and since then she is being kept at the hospital. Anyway, just heard back from her and she's managed to convince the doc's to operate her for tomorrow am&#8230;how exciting!  

*Ophelia: * OMG, that's brilliant news hun, I knew it from the time you PM'd me asking about Turkish food!!! . I am over the moon for you.       

*LJ*: I LOVE the new picture of Kate, she looks very happy and the wee's look adorable!! I want one or two!!
Didn't you say your DP likes drinking? Why don't you get him his favourite booze on the night you are ovulating and wear your best undies &#8230; Good luck honey! 

*Miranda*: I can't believe you are still feeling icky from that dodgy kebab! I'm sure they put you of kebab for life now! 

*Anne*: What's going on with your AF?  Why can't things be more straightforward eh? Do you think the pills are causing that?

*Heather*: Good luck for Friday  

*Kate*: I had many smiley faces wasted in the same way honey. DH's need a good smack on their bums sometimes don't they ? If you had the smiley face today, you are not late though so why don't you make friends with him for tonight and you can kick his but once you've got his swimmers?  

*Lainey*: Sorry you are feeling down. 

*Nix*: Wow 10 follies! Great news 

*Tracey*: How very frustrating! Have you checked with your consultant to see if they can do anything hun? Thanks for the PM, got your number.

*Ally*: Hey gorgeous, here is my    Loved the stories!  

*Ally & Tracey*: I would love to join you guys, can do 4th if that's good with everyone else too.

*Sam*: Sorry you are feeling down hun 

Lots of &  to everyone else.

Pixie xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ophelia yayyyyyyyyyyyyy fantastic news hunny hope its a sticky one too    

Karen i had my fsh done on day 4, clinic told be any day between days 2 and 5, think i will ask doc to do me another blood test for next month and get it done on day 2 

Hi littlejenny, tracey, sam, miranda, anne, ally, miranda, pixie and everyone else, still feeling pants but trying to buck myself up a bit.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pixie- I missed you hun, was gonna PM you to see if you were ok.
Bless your friend. Are you coping OK with it yourself hun? Must be a difficult time for you
AF never lasts long anyway but poss the pill is making it shorter


Kate-


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: ah that's so sweet of you   
I'm OK hun, actually feeling very    today. It's stupid but keeping busy at work helps me a lot  I stop feeling sorry for myself and get on with other things  
I don't how I will be when I see my friend's babies but I'm like a sister to her and she knows (well,sort of!) what I am going through and will understand if I break down in tears. 
How about you? Are you excited?

pxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I'm good actually today. Feeling positive and very festive!!
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - ditto on the roast chicken dinner petal dh is cooking it for me think he is feeling guilty (and so he should)
Plus he's also cleaning the bathroom so think the guilt trip i sent him on last nite is working    Cant wait to home either, its so cold again today.

Pixie and Anne - glad you are both feeling so positive think it always helps, im just a grumpy midget at the moment sure will feel better if i manage to get my leg over later.

Laura hows the bump today hun? 

Fish hope you r ok petal 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- you make me laugh!
Midget..... no one can be as short as me 4ft 11??


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon chatters - pretty quick one from me, drowning in work as i'm off next week  

LJ - kate's pic is so georgeous, i hope we all look that happy one day  

Sam - glad my eyelash shedding isn't too odd, although wish it wasn't a side-effect though  

Purple - hi hun, you sounds brighter, sounds like you're getting a plan now  

Steph - soooooo exciting, you have a bouncing bean in your tummy, it's all those E numbers you've been consuming  

Ally - with you and purple on the weight issue, having to purchase new clothes again, nothing fits  

Ali27 - it's probably just you're the first to have the guts to ask  

Nix - hi hun   do you have a date for EC yet  

Mir - saw the ad, don;t think i want to see it again though, think i'll be turning over, you feeling any better  

Kate/ Anna/ Ally / Sam -              

Tracey - not more bleeding   Chocolate brazils, how many have i eaten  

Ophelia - well done hun, so excited for you     

Kaz - let us know about your contraption, intriguing  

Another bad night   BUT i am OK today, just have a bright red face from the flushes, i thought the flushes etc were supposed to go off during stimms   Have a weird feeling in my ovaries today, not my usual fluttering and buzzing, less, may be the heated pad keeping them simmering  

My tummy is looking very bruised - DH is getting worried he is butchering me


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fish- Sorry you had another bad night.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - im 4ft 10" hun  and nearly as wide  Well not quite perhaps but i certainly aint no stick insect 

Fish hot flushes! i remember those well hun mine didnt go off during stimms either.    to make the bruises better petal.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- are you my twin  
same size nearly, size 2 feet, same crappy FSH


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Just a quickie as had people round all day and need to go get my feet up.

How are we all?

I'm feel tall on this thread... I'm a staggering 5'1!!  And Jumbo size 3-4 feet!!    Can't wait to stand next to you shorties!!

Just ordered some Hotel Choc chocs to MIL as she was held at gunpoint last night in comet! 

Right I'll be back later for a read through.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura omg hun is she ok?  Go and put ur feet up and have a rest petal   

Anne -    We could be twins hun!  Hope we manage to have our bubbas together  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Flippin heck Laura- there are some bad [email protected] out there. Hope she is ok after that


Kate- You on ******** chick?

x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG Laura hon - poor poor MIL - how totally terrifying! 

I am so tired - I want to curl up in a ball and have a snooze.

A xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally - under my desk is looking VERY tempting at this moment  

Laura - that is horrible - hope she's ok


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow - at 5'4" I am a positive giant here!!  I can still be "Little Jenny" though cos I am not very big - nurse put me on the scales at my checkup at said "ooooooooo - not much of you is there?"  I was a bit annoyed and gave her a "look" since she was pretty obese and wasn't in a position to start judging people about their weight!!  Remember being too skinny is not good for fertility!  I actually keep thinking I ought to try to put on weight - I need to be 8 stone 4lbs to have a BMI of 20 which is within the "optimum fertility" range of 20-25.  Bit of work to do to get up there!! 

Ally - London Acu does have a clinic in Chiswick and Daniel also does herbs.  I did ask about them for me in terms of a general "boost" (I asked about agnus castus specifically)and he told me not to touch anything cos, given that my cycles are pretty balanced, it could only mess them up!!  He did say herbs could be great for some people though - you just have to remember they are quite potent, as I think you know!!  

Fishy - glad things are going ok.  Is it Friday for your scan?

Kate - glad you are trying to perk up!

Sam - I think AMH is a small part of a much bigger picture and, as with anything in IF, there is so much they don't know that they tend to over emphasise things they do know!  I also think it is pretty clear that, as Dr. Zhai has seen, AMH CAN go up and they are going to have to admit this soon!!   

Pixie - I think you are being so strong with your friend and her twins.     I really hope you are ok. 

Laura - OMG I really hope your MIL is ok. How traumatic!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG I couldn't resist reading back event though I shoud be resting!  OMG OMG OMG!!!  Mrs O!!  What Fab news. I really had a good feeling with those fab embies and that pink you had.. I'm so over the moon for you.. I would do a little dance but I can't really without oing ito labour. This one(s) will stik I just know.  Well Hoorah! Thats all I can say. I'm smiling from ear to ear!!
                      

Sorry I can't do all the fancy stuff so that will have to do!

LJ - Twins look fab!  You seen them yet?

Ally -Go have a lay down then I won't tell anyone... is there a stationary cupboard maybe??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sure MIL is fine, she prob scared them more!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally and fish would join you in the snooze but dont think my manager would be very happy  

Anne no im not hun, dh keeps saying i should register but he moans about how much im on here so god help him if i do join 

Hi little jenny think i could do with a bit of work to get my bmi down hun, i eat far too many walnut whips and popcorn, and chocolate and cake   

Laura hope mil is ok hun  No dancing yet hun  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - yep friday   I'm 5 foot 4 too, but the other end of the BMI scale, i managed to get down to 25 before last t/x, but during that one and this one i've put nearly a stone back on   I'll give you some of mine


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fish - good luck for friday hun, fingers and toes crossed.  Would cross me legs but dont think that would help me ttc plus im hoping to get a bit the next few days seeing as got me smiley face this morning  

Laura     Where did this happen then hun, hope they catch them quick, thieving little scroats   Must have been terrifying.

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - blimey Laura, your life sounds like a soap opera, seriously though I hope your MIL is ok  

Nix I forgot to say earlier, well done on your bumper crop! Good luck for your BFP   

OK the contraption that holds the sperms in, I will have to go and find out the 'official name' for it. Unfortunately it is only available in the USA typically, and you can only get it as part of a kit that contains things like OPK's etc. My friend sent it to me because her DH is a doc and got some samples.
It is only meant to be used once and thrown away but I have checked with her and she rinsed hers out with soapy water and just re used. She got pregnant using it by the way.

It costs $299 for the kit which contains 3 contraptions which is quite expensive as you could buy the rest of it quite cheaply seperately. If you are not put off by today's exchange price of £200 I will look into seeing if I can get my friend to find out how we would buy one independently. If the price puts you off even if we could get a kit, then I would use an instead cup 'instead'! - which is traditionally used for menstration but can be got here.

Hope that helps love Karen xxx.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well I really am a giant then at 5ft 9 and 4 stones overweight eeek!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Kate - enjoy your smiley face evening then, have some for me, this bloody d/r plays havoc with BMS


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the congrats.   

Kazzie- Are you talking about " Instead cups"? They are used for your AF but loads of people use them to keep the sperm up near the cervix. I have tried them too. You can buy them in a pack of 6 I think for £6-7 either on ebay or just google it. I bought mine off the net.

Laura- scary thing about your MIL. Whatever happened?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ophelia - how are you feeling sweetheart?? Must be on cloud nine but finding it all bit surreal??!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

Do you know if I need a prescription for Primolut N? The Jinemed just emailed me to say that they don’t advice me to start tx until my cyst has gone and asked me to start using Primolut N on day 15th which is this Thursday. 

Laura: Oh my god! Poor MIL! I hope she is OK. 

Pixie xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pix - Yes hon - I am afriad so. Did they say for how long you would need to take it? Or explain anything else?

A x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Orphelia, the contraption I am using is not the instead cup it's something that is specificially made for conception, however you can only get this as part of a kit that costs £200 which is expensive as it's only got opk's etc, therefore I suggest the instead cup as an alternative, but if anyone is still interested at this £200 price tag then I will ask my friend to see if it can be bought and posted out here from the USA.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kazzie - If my life is a soap opera it must be the most boring programme ever!!!

One of the bunies has escaped again so I'm off with my broom and torch to try to catch him... they are getting so naughty!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Ally,

They asked me to use Primolut N for 10 days and have a pelvic scan on day 2. If cyst is still there i will need to use contraception pills for 21 days and then they said I can start on tx  

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- woohoo, you've reached 31 weeks, that's great hun x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pix - so sorry - this is really frustrating for you hon. You will get there though, not that it seems that way at the moment   

Hiya Beachy


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

OMG!!!

*Ophelia* - I am sitting here with tears rolling down my face having just read your news - made me burst into tears!! and Paul is pretty moist-eyed too!

Woohoooooo!!       

I cannot tell you how pleased we both are for you and DH  - we have spent so much time with you two, wondering if it would ever happen to us, and now here we both are with babies in our tummies! Oh sweetheart,  CONGRATULATIONS  and we wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy   

I haven't read back as Mum is here - will do later - I sneaked on cos I saw that there had been so many posts today on the PR thread (from my email) and knew something must have occurred!

Will be back later!  for now!

Steph xx

P.S. Laura - really looking forward to seeing you tomorrow!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura be careful petal, dont go getting down on the floor again. If you lived down the road i would come and get it for you  

Pixie hi hun, sorry ur having such a game with this, can ur dr do private prescription for you? 

Stephjoy hi hunny how has ur day been? 

Kazzie i have a friend at work who is 5ft 9" we look comical when we go out together a bit like arnold and danny de vito  

Fish - i will do my very best for poor responders everywhere tonight hun, mite have a bit of funny walk in the morning tho  

Hello beachy how are you today? 

Well suppose id better go and cut dh's hair as it has got past one inch long and now claims it is a mess 

Catch up again later girlies,  ha ha dh has said he wont watch the football tonight we can watch spiderwick chronicles instead.  Wow he must be feeling guilty after last nite  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey girls

Firstly, Ophelia                               Congratulations hun, you must be so pleased.

Laura - oh no!  Poor MIL.  Hope she is ok. 

Mira - sending you get well wishes.  Hope the vomming stops soon.  

Ally - thanks for sharing those stories with us.  They do give us TTC naturally girls some hope.  

LJ - Your sis looks so happy in that picture, it is wonderful.  I hope the bubbas are home soon, it must be hard being apart from them after waiting for so long.

Sam    Your posts really echo how I am feeling at the moment.  I feel really let down by my stupid, useless body and wish I could run away from it all.  I would like to fast-forward about 5 years so this horrible time is over and I would know what was meant to be, if that makes any sense.  

Tracey - I am up for a meet and can do either of those dates, just let me know which it is.  Sorry AF has come back again.  I don't know where I am in my cycle as after my cancelled tx I had a very early, very short period.  Consequently, I don't know when to expect AF this time.  

Kate - sorry to hear DH wasn't playing ball last night    Men, they really get on your (o)(o)s don't they.

Nix - great news on the bumper follie crop.  When is EC?     

Fish - sorry to hear the jabs are bruising you.  Why are you not sleeping?  Are you having a lot of flushes?  Not long how, you are doing really well.      

Steph - fab news on the scan.  It makes me smile every time I think of it  

Anne - hi honey  

Kazzie - would an egg cup do the trick?   

Who was talking about roast chicken?  You have upset my new pets      (these are the only birds I could find)  

Doh!  Forgotten everyone else.  Was it Anna who had the AMH results?  If so   to you.  Sorry you have to deal with this sh!te.

Well, I don't believe all that stuff about BMI affecting conception - I am 5ft 5inches and my BMI is about 22 so I am the ideal weight for conception.  What a load of    Based on that, where is my baby?  

I am trying to be upbeat but finding it a struggle.  The weather isn't helping - it is freeeeeeeeeezing.  And I have to go out tonight.  Want to get my jammies on and get into bed.  Ummmmm, I LOVE bed.

Love to everyone I've missed - Nicki, Ali, Bugle, Beach, Pixie.  Got to go, my beans are burning  

Lainey x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lainey - I have to agree with you on the BMI front.  I think it can make a difference but you have to be SERIOUSLY over or underweight for it to do so.  

Ophelia - you down from   yet?


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes LJ, I agree.  It probably does affect things if you are massively over or underweight but I don't think people should get too hung up on it if they are not too thin/fat.

When are you going to get to see the bubbas?

L x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

just wanted to say congrats to Ophelia!  Looking forward to your HCG results when you have the blood tests cos the levels must be high if you got a positive from a cheapy test! Well done you!

Laura - sorry to hear about your MIL's shopping nightmare from hell, how scary is that?!  Hope shes ok

Hey Mira - sent you a text girlie!  Hope this 'orrible sickness stops soon hon  

Fish - sorry you're feeling crap hon  have you got a copy of the Zita West or Maggie Howell cd's?  It really helps you to wind down, I often doze off while listening to mine...  

LJ - fab pic of Kate and the family!  I've never seen a smile so wide!    I saw that Daniel bloke this afternoon, he seems like a genuinely nice bloke. However, I was surprised by his theory that I SHOULDN'T be keeping my tum warm during stimms, something about oestrogen liking cold conditions.  I thought that kind of contradicted the conventional wisdom on the subject, to be honest but couldn't be bothered to argue with him about it!   

Also, for those of you banging your heads against the brick wall of "I'm unhappy/stressed cos I'm not preg, but I can't get preg cos I'm unhappy/stressed" well Daniel and I are both in agreement that this is b0ll0x.  My reasoning is look at all the people on here who've been completely negative and depressed throughout their tx and STILL end up with a BFP. His reasoning was more scientific than that but unfortunately my brain has already switched off for the night so I can't remember how he rationalised it now! 

Kate - well done on laying the guilt trip on your man, make sure you get your t'ings tonight girl, no point wasting a BMS opportunity 

Hi to Kazzie, Ally, Anne, Anna Lainey and anyone else I've missed!

I'm ok, had my first tearful moment of this tx today when I was sat in a cafe and a couple came in with really chatty baby, you know when they can't actually talk yet but just sort of jabber away....?  I love that sound but today it just made me bawl!  So I went to the clinic and got shirty with one of the admin people to distract myself, worked a treat, tears dried up in no time!   They got their own back though, I've got to be there at 7 bloody 30 for bloods tomorrow, wait til 9 for a scan and then hang around until they tell me if I need repeat bloods. Which means I'll be loose in the West End with time and a credit card on my hands...    

Right am going to finally make a start on  tx diary as I have said I would on each of my previous attempts, wish me luck!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Having re-read my post I suppose I should say I have already had my miracle natural BFP.  Who knows what my FSH/AMH was when DD was conceived as I didn't have it tested.  Why would I?  I thought I was fertile.

See another miracle story  

I never forget how lucky I am to have my little miracle girl.  Love her sooooo much.

Lainey x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Nix

Yes, agree with you on the PMA.  I had my most negative mental cycle on my second round of IVF and got a BFP.  Ok, I had a m/c but that was nothing to do with negativity. 

Sorry you are feeling a bit emotional.  That's a lovely age for babies - when they gurgle and coo, sweet


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ophelia-woohoo, just realised you're pregnant x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

God its cold out!

Steph - Yes be lovely to see you tom. 

Lainey - Its fab you have your little girl, but its still not fair that you can't have a little bro or sis, well not yet anyway.  

Beach - Hows you dear... got a champagne supper or something tonight?

Pix - So with this additional few days on the other medication are you stil on track to get out to Istanbul?  Have you got your flights sorted yet or not?

Hows our two little half pints too??  

As for BMI, think your right think mine was about 26-7 this cycle, I actaully think from what I've read your better off slightly over than under weight.  But really don't know if it makes much difference, if you have a good embie then it will stick me thinks.

XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lainey- PJ's and blanket for me tonight....oh and a roast chicken dinner   
Sorry you've got to go out, it is bleedin freezin  

Nix- How's your cold hun?
Sorry you've had a sh!tty day 
7 ridiculous 30 am!! That's a very offensive time of the day  
I will soon be on the early express from Birmingham to London ( well not till Jan 9th) but I sooooo hate getting up at he best of times let alone a crazy o'clock  
It will be worth it when we have our babies hun


Hi Beacy- Hope you're ok  

Hi Ally sweetie 

Ah Pix hun- I am so sorry you're having to go through all this extra stress and heartache at such a difficult time anyway. You don't deserve it hun   

Kate- Seems like your night has started off on a good note hun. Enjoy  
x

Laura- Blo0dy hell girl, be careful in that garden of yours.  

LJ- Love the pic, so very sweet x

Steph- Hi hun, have a nice day tomorrow with Laura  

Fish-  

Anna- How you feeling hunni?  

  Nat, Bobbi, Angel, Alli27, Swinny, NickiW, Miranda, Tracey, Popsi, Bugle, Heather, Ophelia, Purple, Sam

Anne
x
xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mrs O - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!! I knew you would be!!!     another success for the DHEA squad? As mirra said - cheap e bay sticks it must be a good un  Emily started as a faint line on one of them!

Odette - forgot to post the other day - sorry to hear you had been so poorly  Hope you are looking after yourself now. Its not a bed of roses is it pregnancy at our age!  You take care
Love to everyone else    not got time for more
NicksW


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't believe I forgot to say earlier - Steph, congratulations on your scan, I am so pleased for you.

So far Pixie, Sam, Ally, Lainey and I are meeting on 4th December somewhere in central London.  Any more takers?

I have been putting all my baby stuff on freecycle so I am spending all my time responding to emails and arranging for people to collect.  I have to get rid of it all by the weekend as the spare room is full and we have people coming to stay.

Nix.  I missed the fab news that you have lots of follies.    for a successful cycle for you honey.  I am glad I am not at a loose end in the west end.  It would be very expensive.
I went to town for a leaving present with a budget of £100 and saw just what the person leaving would like for £165 so bought it anyway.  I am hoping to persuade other staff to contribute more or my contribution will be £65  


LJ.  I can see the pic of the twins now.  Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Lainey petal i totally agree with you about this bmi malarky i dont think weight has anything to do with it.  Think some docs throw it at you just to make you feel bloody worse sometimes   My bmi is 25 i think carry a bit of weight i suppose but who doesnt   Ooohhhhh you are brave going out tonight petal im already in jamas 

Aaaah little jenny what a great picture it bough tears to my eyes hun.  Want it, want it, want it   They are lovely hun and mommy and daddy look over the moon   Not been able to see any pics at work the last few days on here 

Hi laura - half pint kate is fine , did you manage to find bunny ok petal? 

Nix hi hun sorry you had a teary day, my little neice is 11months old and i could munch her to bits she is so cute babbling and laughing to herself   Miserable sods at the hospital 7.30  what a bunch of winkers  

Hiya anne how long will it take to get london from brum, might need some directions off you as well hun 

Hi to nicki, bobbi, natasha, sam, purple and everyone else.  Feeling a bit more +ive tonight for a change

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-no champagne supper tonight I;m afraid.....


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG - you girls can talk    Do you all go on whilst you are at work??

Have tried to catch up but after the day I've had I have nbo chance of remembering much more info!!

Kate -   Sorry to hear DH pis*ed you off on the crucial night.  Happens like that here too  

Anne - Vienesse whirls...yummy!!   

Ophelia -   congratulations!  

Sam - thanks for the info on FSH reducing diet - I'll PM you.

Will try and catch up some more and come back in a bit!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Evening me lovelies,

*Kate*: I'm sure they could email me a prescription hun but I'm so b loody impatient! After receving the email this afternoon I rang the Jinemed up and the nurse who's dealing with this had left for the day so I started panicking  cos need to be on that drug on Thursday. I called my GP and asked him to write me a prescription and he kindly did, bless him !

*Laura*: Hi hun, if everything goes OK e.g. after taking this drug my cysct leaves me alone then yes I will fly to Turkey but if cyst stays with me then I'll have to use contraception pills for 21 days. There is no point in booking my flight until I know what's going on really which is a real bummer 

*Anne*: Thanks hun, don't worry I'm not stressing out cause I'd rather be in good heatlh before starting tx and if that means waiting a bit longer then so be it. Thanks for thinking of me.  

*Tracey*: Cool, there are 4 of us already! Come on girls, is anyone else in London on 4th ??

*Ally & Natasha*: How did you get on with the Mulberry ss today? I went there at lunch time and the queue was *enormous * so went back to the office and popped back there again around 3pm. After all that I didn't fancy getthing anything  How about you two? Are you a proud owner of a bag? 

Ali: Hello hun, hope you are well.

I'm getting really excited for my friend now! We'll have, well she'll have 2 babies tomorrow. Ahh how nice is that? Do you think she'd notice if I nicked one 

Loads of love to you all 

Pixie xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello lambkins!

I think I didn't say this before, so... LJ - the twins look scrumptious! Wow - and Kate looks so, so happy - it's adorable!

Laura - gawd, your poor MIL! How dreadful - is she ok?

Lainey - cheers dear! Still feel sick but managed a little food today. Just so weak from not eating for three days! 

Pix - keep meaning to say how very gorgeous you are! I added you the other day - must be that Turkish blood!

Beach - hello sweetie!  

Mrs O - another wee HPT tomorrow then?  

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Mir x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pix - hi there!  Dont think your friend will notice if you pinched just one!!   She's being a bit greedy otherwise!!  When are you going to Turkey?

Miranda - glad that you are starting to feel better.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Miranda- Most definately! 

Thanks to all for the congrats. 

Have had a constant burning ache in my left ovary all day at the exact place where I had pains when embies were 7 days old (which I assume was implantation) so now I'm scared it has implanted where it shouldn't be. 

haven't had any aches or pains in middle of tummy at all this 2ww just left ovary area.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Miranda,

Thanks honey and you are the ultimate yummy mummy  I love all your pics and Bobster's. How is he these days? How about you, still feeling icky? 

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ali: That's what I thought! You know, since we are best friends she should share right?  
I'm off to Turkey on 5th Dec if everything goes according to the plan, we'll see.  

Ophelia: Hello honey, I'm sure there is nothing to worry about.     

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mrs O - I had an ectopic and I had a pain in my side when it implanted and bleed for 3 days (hence I thought was AF), I was in real pain. In all of my IVF's I have had twinges in my ovaries for weeks after as I think they just take some time to recover.  Try not to fret (ha ha ha!!), I know its impossible!  But if its an ectopic you will know about it.  If you get dizzy and start bleeding with the pain then get down the EPU.. if not feet up and have a nice hot choc.  

Oh can I come on the 4th!!    Prob not a good idea!  Hopefully I'll make it to the next one! 

MIL is fine, spoke to her earlier, it wasn't gun point it was a baseball bat and a knife but sure still very scary.  She home alone for a few days too poor thing.

X


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Laura – your poor MIL! So scarey – living in London can be so dodgy, I forget sometimes. I hope she is able to overcome this quickly, I think I’d be really afraid to go out after such a trauma.  

Karen – I’d love the name of the contraption that holds the sperms in kit, I’m not put off by the price as if I look at it in comparison to the cost of IVF it comes up pretty cheap! Hey, and you get to rinse this one off and reuse it unlike an IVF cycle. I’ll try anything. I wonder if I beg if they will send it to the UK, if not I’m sure I’ll work something out.  Pllleeeaasssee I'd love the name!

Pixie – so sorry about having to deal with the cyst – so frustrating! How did they know you have the cyst? Was it picked up by a scan here in London?  Try to enjoy your friends little babies – it will be you soon.     Yep, I’m finally starting to understand those crazy women who steal babies… 

Kate – hope you have lots of fun bumping uglies tonight.   Hoping to get some myself tomorrow.   

Lainey – hope your feeling more upbeat, and I hope you got your jammies dream early tonight. It is so hard to keep positive, i'm absolutely rubbish.

Nix – do they do daily bloods at the ARGC for everyone or is it specific to you? 
They do sound very thorough.  I wonder if they would accept me?  What is your tx diary?  You are doing so well this cycle, your follies are great, sooooo worth getting out of bed for xxx. Good luck tomorrow.

Mir – poor you, this kebab really has a long lasting after taste! Are you still breast feeding Robert while your sick?  You must be exhausted, hope you have someone lending you a hand.

Ali – will try to PM you tomorrow hon.  If you want to see the nutrionist, Isabelle is her name. I highly recommend her.  It’s never never too late to start. You'd have a good 2 months before your tx.

Ophelia – Keep your chin up.  It’s a never ending worry - worry about not getting pregnant, worry when your pregnant, then they are born and trust me then you have more worries.  Try to enjoy being pregnant – revel in your moment!!

Tracey – thanks for organising! Can’t wait to meet all you ladies.

Anne, Beach, Fish, Ally, Natasha and anyone  I’ve missed -    

Well AF seems to have stopped - finally! At least it was lighter today. Please behave body plleeeaassee.  I'm seeing my chinese doctor tomorrow so I'll be sure to ask her. Scan on Thursday to see if I'm developing a follicle. Loved the positive stories today girls. It's amazing how I "know" there are women out there like me who do get pregnant, then I fall down into the negative well, then another story picks me up for a few days.  Maybe I'll keep them all in a file and read them every time I'm feeling low to pick me up again.

Sam xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

SAm - MIL lives up north.. if it was london would have def been guns!  Good luck with the dr tom.

Ok I'm shattered so off to beddy byes now.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie as have stuff to do before I got to bed!

*Laura* - will be with you around 2pm, if that's OK  - gonna go look you up on multimap in a mo and print myself a map so I don't get lost (well I probably still will, even with a map, but never mind!  ) Text me if you need anything in Tesco's in the morning, including cake!  Oooh excited!! 

*Ophelia* - still grinning whenever I think of you and DH  - try not to worry about the ovary pain  - I agree that is probably your ovary settling down - don't forget you bled after EC so they must have had to do a lot of digging  will you be getting a blood test done on Friday?

*LittleJen* - adore the pic of Kate - what a fab photo and what a lovely little family they make 

*Anna* - sorry your scan showed slow progress  - hope so much that it will still all work out for you    

Sorry for no more personals - lots of love to you all 

Steph xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Right, I am back home and about to get those jammies on.  Lovely.

Yes, I am WELL up for 4th December.  How exciting that there will be a few of us.  Can't wait to meet you all.  The more the merrier I say  

Pixie - I would definitely ask your BF for one of those twins.  She won't be able to cope with two anyway  

Love to everyone else.  Want my bed.

Lainey x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sam - thanks!  Think the cups are called "instead cups".  Can be used to collect menstrual blood and to keep sperm high in the vagina.  Can buy them on ebay but not sure they are reusable??  Not that pricey though, but then I tend to spend money on anything I think may give me a slight advantage, rationalising that its cheaper than IVF.  In the long run, with the acu, herbs, supplements etc etc not so sure it is!!  

Night night Lainey   and Laura   and Steph


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Steph- Phoned GP today as soon as I tested positive and have managed to get an appointment tomorrow morning for bloods. Very nervous. Will do another HPT before I go to make sure line is still there. 

I am hoping it's just the ovary settling down or someone mentioned it could be a cyst as they are quite common apparently after EC. Gosh, I don't know.   for a healthy sticky pregnancy in the right place.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ophelia - Best of luck with your blood test honey


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ophelia     good luck for today x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Only really quick cos got meeting at 9.30 and need to prepare  

Ophelia- Lots of    for your blood test today hun  

Ally-  

Pix- 5th december hun, I will be   that that date goes to plan hun  

Kate- Only been to Lister once and that was by train but anything you need to know I will do best to help. Hope you had a lovely night  

Steph & Laura- have a lovely day  

Mir- Glad you're feeling a little better   Hope Robert is fine

   Angel, Nat, Bobbi, Nix, lainey, Beach, Bugle, Fish, Purple, Sam, Anna, Nix, Nicki, LJ, Tracey, Ali

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ophelia - I'm sure any sensation in your ovary is just the aftermath of stims.  However, I am not going to be able to stop you worrying so here is a  

Nix - hi there! Glad you liked Daniel too.  He used to be a lawyer and told me how much he hated my area of specialisation.  I agree that if you are stressed and anxious but still ovulate etc. then it doesn't impact your chances of getting pg.  However, I do think that stress can disrupt your cycle and that is possibly where the issue really lies.  

hello and love to all.  Kate managed to b/f Emily yesterday without almost smothering the poor child in a huge expanse of boob.  Both Emily and Oliver are continuing to do very well.  Kate is home but still recovering.  Sam - you were right in that the c-section isn't something you can just bounce back from!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Bobbi- i have only used the instead cups for BMS and they leaked too so wouldn't fancy using them for your AF. Bloodbath galore! 

LJ- How nice to hear the twins and Kate are doing well and that Emily has managed to BF. 

Thanks all for thinking of me and my blood test today. I've just been but won't find out result until tomorrow or maybe even Friday which is when I'm going in for a second beta check.
Really nervous.

I have just done a clearblue digital test that shows the time of conception and it came up 1-2 weeks which makes me 3-4 weeks pregnant. I'm bang on 4 weeks today as embies are 14 days old.

Does anyone know the sensitivity of those tests, worried it may be too low but still showing up at 1-2 weeks?

Love to all.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Just popping on quickly this morning. I thought AF had finished last night, but bloody AF is back this morning!! Longest AF I’ve ever had in my life…. It’s making me feel down as I really was hoping this cycle would go normally and be evidence that something is moving in the right direction rather than the wrong. Hopefully Chinese doctor will have some words of advice, but actually it’s very hard to get her to say anything. 

Ophelia- How annoying they can't get the results to you today.  The fact the clearblue ones said pregnant is great, but I'M not a fan of clearblue.  I think the first response ones are the most sensitive.  Lots and lots and lots of   and   for your blood tests tomorrow.  Try a first response test, hope it puts a huge glowing smile on your face!

Steph & Laura, have a nice day. I’d like to be a fly on the wall watching you two eating cake for 5  

Good morning Bobbi, Anne & Ally!

Sam xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

An article for you girls. I've heard this for years. I never let DH keep his mobile anywhere near his tackle, even if it's switched off.

http://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/news/20080919/cell-phone-use-linked-male-infertility

/links


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Sam- I was actually hoping to have a test done that's not too sensitive as I want to see if my levels are high enough, IYKWIM?  Which test would that be, that has about 50iu and over?

Since I had TX abroad I don't have a UK clinic to turn to, hence having my bloods done at my GP. Which also mean I won't get an early scan unless I go private. 

Sorry to hear AF is playing up. 
Will remind my DH about his mobile. He keeps it in his trouser pocket.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmm, ophelia I think your internet test may have been the not so sensitive one!  I think your better to wait now for your bloods hon - the not so sensitive tests are generally the more unreliable ones, so I think you might just cause yourself more worry hon by using an unreliable test - which is totally unnecessary for you as your pregnant - and you had FAB EMBIES so it's all going to be fine.

Naughty boys!  No laptops on the lap either!

Sam xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Quick sneak on at work, managed a bd last nite, at a clothes show 2nite so hopefully another bd later 

Hello to sam, bobbi, ophelia, stephjoy, anne, anna natasha, ally, beachy, lainey and everyone else    to you all. Will try and pop back on dinnertime, boss hoverring 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam-       
Sorry you're having probs with AF hun  

Kate- What's a bd hun?  

Hi all x

I'm a happy bunny....... just got my Take That tickets for next June in Coventry City Arena       

xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Kate, I'm guessing bd is playing hide the trouser snake? but i could be wrong...I was guessing also 

Glad your happy with your tickets Anne! 

About the London meet up, any ideas what time suits everyone? The earlier the better for me, this tired old bag needs her beauty sleep! Where is most central for everyone from work - or is there a train station everyone needs to be near to get home?

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam, get your pic on your profile hun


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

noo, for the meet up i'll be the girl wearing a red rose on my lapel!

yep, i will, my laptop is actually almost dying at the moment, and i can't view pics, so i need to get ontoi  hubbies laptop to see if i can do it there.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

but i am trying to play with the new text colours since i'm a charter member now!!   xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

have you got the additional smileys Sam?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sam.  I would prefer early too as I don't live in London so would come straight from work.
Ally said she could make from 6.30

I think central London would be good as I come from Waterloo, Lainey is North London, Ally is West.  There is a really nice bar in Soho with booths but unfortunately you need 8 to book - there are only 5 of us. Problem will be finding somewhere you can book that is not too expensive this time of year.

Any ideas?


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm West too so it sounds like central is good!  i don't get out much so I'm not that great with ideas, especially when it comes to central london! ......ummm.

Sxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

i think i got some additional smileys - but not sure.  ok, time to take this old bag of a body of mine off for some acupunture.  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

good luck
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey - well done for trying that place hon. It is difficult to think of where do we just want drinks or do we want to eat aswell?? Not sure what we all have in mind? I will have a good think  

Sam/ Anne - not sure I got any new smilies  

Happy Acu Sam


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- try this link .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=showsmilies


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahhhh thanks!!

I like

  

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Very good Anne - now what else can you do?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Kate - hows the walk this morning   I have a DH like that too, although his is all-over, so not only do i have to do hair trimming i have to do rug trimming too  

Lainey - hi hun, yes the night sweats are killing me, haven't slept through for weeks  

Nix - now you've worried me, sat here with a heat pad on, am i frying my ovaries   You still haven;t answered my question, when's your EC scheduled for  

Steph and Laura - hope you're both having a lovely  

Anne - i can imagine what you're like on msn 

Laura - i'm surprised MIL hasn't come to stay with you  

Sam - 'bumping uglies'    Men eh, they don;t listen  

 to everyone else.

Can't get friday out of my head, keep visualising the outcome, sometimes it's just the 1 again, then a fantastic 10, don't know what to expect, ****ting it  

Saw 4 sets of 2 magpies on the way to work this morning, i hope that's an omen


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fishy- Strangely enough I only use MSN for speaking to hubby (get the tea on, that sort of thing  ) and to speak to suppliers.
This bleedin site has me hooked!!!!

Friday hun, lets keep positive and go for 10 - BUT we only need one   


Cold calling schools at the moment and going f'riggin brain dead!
Can I say F'frggin here??


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Good luck Fish for your scan on Friday.   
What day of stimms are you on?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ophelia - day 7, scan on friday, i'm on 375 gonal f


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Mir - thanks for the photobucket tip - my pussies piccy is now showing again


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon girlies 

Sam/Anne bd = baby dance  

Fish good luck for friday hun, yes good news about the magpies, i saw 2 the other day for a change cos normally its only 1    Walk is ok the mo ta, cant say what it'll be like 2moz tho 

Kate
xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

sorry to those outside London who aren't meeting up but it takes me too long to PM the 5 of us who are going. Anyway, this place comes recomended, what do you think meet up girls? If you say yes, I will try and book for 6 (we may get another taker) at 6.30

Out at a work event tonight so won't pick up the replies until tomorrow morning

http://www.salvadorandamanda.com/main.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey - I think that looks great hon. Tapas - very good idea.

A xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wish i lived in london girls, looks great!  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Where is everyone, it's gone all quiet


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girlies,

How is everyone today?
My friend had her babies this morning!!! Woo hoo!   She is knackered from the C section apparently and the babies are in intensive care cause both are less than 2 kg but everything is OK. I can’t wait to see those little people!

Tracey: Mmmmm love tapas, thanks for organising this hun, let me know if I can help you with anything.

Anne: Are you being naughty again? 

Ally: hello lovely  

Ophelia: I’m so excited for you hun, I really am  

Fish: I’m here! How are you my love?

I was out earlier on went to a shop and saw an abandoned buggy with a baby inside and no mum on sight  I was so tempted to just walk out with the buggy    well finders keepers eh?   

Sam,Kate  


pixie xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Pixie - i'm getting worried about you now  

Forgot to say earlier, my bosses SIL had a 9 pound 6 oz baby boy last night - ouch


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Pixie75 said:


> I was out earlier on went to a shop and saw an abandoned buggy with a baby inside and no mum on sight  I was so tempted to just walk out with the buggy   well finders keepers eh?


I have felt like that on a few occassions (especially when I come across mothers who smoke on their cute little babies' faces  ), but DH gets extremely worried about me. He holds on to me hand real tight. Phew, now I know I am not .


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hiya girls,

Still around but feeling very rough. Suffering from the after effects of a failed cycle - terrible painful AF and aching all over. Thanks for all your kind words. We felt devastated, and this time DH is also quite upset. He hasn't said much and is trying to be strong for me, but I can see the pain in his eyes. I don't know how I'm going to get through the holiday season.

Ophelia - Congrats on your BFP!!!! 

Will catch up with you all later when I have some more energy.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Angel - sorry you are feeling so low; please remember that you are young and you have plenty of time to keep trying.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Help, I don't know what to do, it's 5.15pm and you girls are all I have to turn too.

So, just got back from Chinese doctors, after longest bleed of my life (10days today - heavy). I also had another problem, by BBT that I chart every day has been super high the whole of this cycle so far, which is causing me worry as I'm meant to be reducing "heat".  

She looked at my chart, took my temperature, and told me to go for my acupunture but when I got home, to do a hpt.
Told her i didn't want too, i mean what's the point after a 10 day period?

I did the hpt (of course) and it's positive.  I know I know you will all be jumping for joy - and of course so am I, but i think what I am likely having is a miscarriage, not a pregnancy...I even had clotting today, and if the little embie is there, trust me it doesn't have much lining to hold onto.  Of course i'm hoping for the best, but i don't think this will go well, but I AM looking at the positive - my chinese doctor did get me pregnant so even if this one doesn't work out, I have a chance for the next one right?

WHAT DO I DOO!!! WHY did i have to find this out now after 5pm when everywhere is closed!! Anyone know where I could find an emergency clinic open late wednesday nights to do bloods & a scan!!!

Help!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG Sam - that is so much information to take in at a late hour   I can't help you with your questions, but give you a   and tell you to keep us updated  

And congratulations hun, it ain't over yet


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Can i just say - how bloody good is my chinese doctor!!! I NEVER would have guessed I might be bloody pregnant!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

She's a mirable worker hun and it's amazing that she must have had an idea at your appointment - these people are scary   I hope you are at least revelling in the fact that after bleeding you still have a line, that's   hun


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sam, can you get to ur nearest casualty dept hun, or ring nhs direct and see what they suggest?  Keep us informed hunny bun  

Angel - sorry ur are feeling rough hun, it's so hard on us sometimes.   

Hello everyone hope ur all ok, gotta go grab a quick shower, going to clothes show 2nite, hope they have some clothes in midget fat **** size  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Honestly, I think I'm likely having a miscarriage....or the hpt was wrong - going out to buy another one!  

I am absolutely revelling though  - in the fact that if she can get me with my amh of 0.1 and "your menopausal dear" body pregnant once, then there IS hope she can do it again!  Yep, I think she KNEW when I was there that I was pregnant.  She really had to convince me to do the test, I was arguing against it.

Girls - if I can get pregnant we all can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks girls - off to the A&E to see if they can scan me or something... what can they really do though?


Sxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Good luck Sam, i'll be thinking of you all night


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh Sam, I really hope it's a sticky BFP.   Loads of people bleed heavily in the beginning of pregnancy and still go on to have a baby. Keeping everything crossed for you hun.

What kind of HPT did you use?
Maybe buy a HPT that will tell you when conception was? Good luck and hope you find somewhere to have a scan and bloods.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sam: I’ve just rang up a few places I knew but they all said they’ll be closing in 20 mins hon – sorry. Is there a walk in centre near where you work/live? They should be able to help no? I’d love to get the details of your Chinese doc, he sounds amazing!

Angel – No you are not alone thinking that hon. It really p isses me off too. Sorry you are not feeling good, LJ is right though you are only 31 so keep positive hon, we are all here for you.  

Hi LJ – how are you?

pxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

traceymohair said:


> There is a really nice bar in Soho with booths but unfortunately you need 8 to book - there are only 5 of us.


Can I come out to play with you too please? As long as it's not too near ec of course 

xxx

Sh1t! Just seen your post - Sam sod buying tests, google for a nearby EPU or call NHS direct!!! RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- Wow hun, I am nearly in tears here - again!
What fab news, A&E will scan you if you ask em I'm sure.
I am praying so hard that it's good news hun, I really am.
Please let us know how you get on
      

Hi Pix-  . me, naughty, as if!!

Fish- Still at work have just been snowed under . You chick?  

Angel- Lots of love to you and DH. Please look after yourself and cuddle DH too.   

Off home now girls after a long and tiring day

Hugs and  
Me
xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Go home darling, you had a really tiring day, worked really hard


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pixie- You are lovely.

Sam- MAKE them scan you, tell them your fears and don't move till they do it.
You know how some of these people are just jobsworths - don't let them make you wait till tomorrow


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Blimey it's all going off on here now innit, 3 people posted in the time it took me to finish waffling!

Fish sorry haven't been back thru all the posts et, so wasn't ignoring you. Ec is possibly next  Monday or Tuesday but nothing certain yet.

Hi to everyone else, been a hellish day so going to get in the bath and possibly go straight to bed!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tell you waht Pix, some of the **** holes I've cold called today    
There are some real TOSS POTS around!!

xxxx

Nix- Hi hun, have a nice bath and feel betetr soon


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks girls - right phoned the local a&e department, they said if i come in they could do a scan....so I'm off. And they said that if i've been bleeding for 10days i probably need to be seen regardless.

if i am up the duff its about 3 weeks - so can they actually see anything then, especially if it's a general doc not a pregnancy doctor?  has to be done though regardless.

Girls, even though i think this is a miscarriage I AM HAPPY. I maybe the first woman ttc ever to be happy to be having a miscarriage, but what this has told me is it CAN be done.  So it's given me hope.

Will let you all know how i get on.

LOL Sam xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

sam


A massive good luck group cuddle for you babe


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - calm down sweetie!!  I have no idea whether or not you'll be able to get to see something at this stage but I do hope so.  Whatever the outcome, you really need to take heart from this - the message is that YOU CAN GET PREGNANT NATURALLY and all this FSH and AMH just is just numbers.  I really hope you find somewhere to help you tonight; otherwise, prioritise it tomorrow.               

Pixie - you are the sweetest thing ever to call around clincis for Sam like that.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG - Sam - just texted you back sweetheart!!! Waiting here on edge for news!!      

Nix - course you can come silly - would LOVE you to come!!

To everyone else much love.

A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow Sam - what an amazing thing! We know it can be done with low AMH - Jennig did it at 0.5. But 0.1 - you will fly the flag and no mistake!

Yes, I hope to God it's just a lot of bleeding in early pregnancy and everything's ok. If it isn't, to know you can get preggers naturally - wow.

Let us know - or text Ally to let us know - asap what's going on.  

I'm sure there was other news in there somewhere, wasn't there? Darn.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow!  Sam, that's amazing.  Good luck with the scan.

How pg would you be?  Did you say 6 weeks?  They should be able to see a sac - that would be positive as if there is a sac there is a good chance of something being in it.  It is probably too early to see a heartbeat, I think they can normally see that at some time between 6 or 7 weeks.  You may see a foetal pole though but don't be disheartened if you don't, it may all still be too early.       

Nix - would love to have you at the get together.  In fact, I insist you come unless you have a rubbish excuse like EC  

Tracey - Ummm, I LOVE Tapas.  What a great plan!  Can't wait.

Mira - feeling better?  

Pixie - I am with you on the smoking mothers thing.  They normally have more tattoos than David Beckham and more gold than Goldsmiths, it really gets my goat.  And they usually look miserable and are shouting at the kids.   

Hi to everyone else - LB, LJ, Anne, Ally, FF, Ophelia, Steph, Ali, Anna, Bugle, Jennig, Nicki, Nicky, Kate, Swinny, Bobbi, Angel.  Phew!  So many people, I'm worn out  

Lainey x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just v quickly - dinner on table.

Sam texted me - A&E said come back tomorrow!! Ahhhh! So I think she will go to the Lister instead. I think she is out with DH for dinner but sure she will fill you in more when she is back!!

OMG -     for Sam!!!! 

A xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, so much has happened!!

Firstly MRS O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATRULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So pleased for you and DH

Secondly Sam!!! Everything's crossed for you sweetie, hope you find out soon!!

Karen loving the cap idea! will have to try that!

LJ what a lovely pic of your sis and her family!!! ahhhh made me so happy to see! on the BMI I'm 5 foot 3 and a half inches and was 7 11 when i started this IVF lark now bloody 9 stone!!!!

Oh must dash feeder hubby has dinner ready! back soon

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

My God- is that right that they said come back tomorrow?
Or am I just over-reacting?
Well, as long as Sam is OK and with DH I guess that's the main thing.

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok?

Just doing some ebaying then I'm gonna have some dinner

Can't stop thinking about our Sam


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG !! you lot talk more and more everyday i have no hope of keeping up

Mrs O .. WOW congrats honey,   for nice high levels i am sure they will be x

mir.. sorry your still feeling pants ! 

steph.. your scan story was lovely how exciting for you and dh

sam .. OMG i cant believe whats happening   its just early bleeding and nothing else xx

laura.. your doing wonderful still with us at 31 weeks them three must be really strong and determined x

lainy.. the adoption is going great thanks finished our prep course now just waiting to be allocated a social worker within 2 weeks then homestudy starts.. sorry you have had a rough week xx

ally.. you sound a little better, i am sure the meet up with the girls from here will be great for you  .. why cant i live in london !!

littlejen.. what a gorgeous picture .. they all look so well and happy 

tracey, anne, droogie, nix, fishface and everyone else sorry brain gone to mush now cant think of all your lovely names xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Popsi- Hope the course is going good.?


Anne
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya anne.. we have finished the course now.. the three weeks flew by, made some good friends too which was great x hope your ok, your posts make me   lots


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Glad it went well Popsi.
I know what you mean about living in London, it would be so lovely to meet our wonderful friends.
PS, Me and hubby have had some lovely weekends away in Wales- Snowdonia, Swallow Falls, Betws-y-coed - beautiful place.
I'm ok thanks Pops, just cracking on with part one of my TX at the mo- the pill then Jan it's all systems go    
I'm starving, got to go and find something in my cupboards before I turn into a


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok Back, stuffed and probably a stone heavier!    

Can't even remeber how far I got!

Tracey your basting story made me giggle, I'll have to suggest that to DH!!! add a bit more pressure..... only joking!

Fish, feeling for you with the flushes!    friday brings a lovely crop!!

Anne hunny glad your feeling a bit better!!!

Mir, can't believe that dodgy kebab took you out so badly!!!

Ally, so lovely to hear you so upbeat!!

Laura, the saga of your bunnies! I have insane pics in my head of you stuck in the garden! and your poor mil?!?! what a week! my Dh had IVF trips admitted to his unit last night 33 weeks and they are all doing fab!!!! so keep yours warm for a little bit longer and they'l sail through Special care and be home with you before you know it!! I'm sure they are going to love the bunnies when they get a bit older!!

Hello to eveyone else!! thinking of you all

BIG HUGS 

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purple-


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Anne sweetie! how are you tonight?

is you dH watchin footie?

Sx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I'm back!   Thanks sooo much for all your messages ladies - and thanks for calling around pixie!

So, after the usual A&E wait, seeing the nurse etc.  I was told I can't have a scan, come back tomorrow for a scan (even though I'd called first) . She did say if I waited a further hour or two, more if more serious cases come in, I could get to talk to a doctor (general a&e doc, not pregnancy), and all he could do was a blood tests, but I'd have to wait an extra 2 hours or so for the results.  As this would now be the middle of the night, we decided to leave and will drag myself off to the Lister first thing tomorrow instead.  As at least there I can get a scan, by someone who is used to looking at uteruses and some bloods, by someone who is used to interpreting them.

Wow, this is so surreal.......In the meantime I have done more HPTs - all positive.  The clearblue one with dates said conception 1-2weeks ago, which means the hcg is likely low as it would have been conceived 3 weeks ago. But these things are all up in the air I know.

I am trying not to let myself get my hopes up for this pregnancy... as after 10 days of bleeding there really couldn't be much in the way of lining left, plus I had a scan on monday (to check follicles) which said they could see not much lining. 
Of course I am starting to hope, which I have to say is not good for me right now, best to stay neutral.  I know there are stories of people who go on to have pregnancies after "false periods", but I just don't think this is likely.

I totally realise THIS IS AMAZING NEWS!! It shows YOU CAN FALL PREGNANT WITH AN AMH OF 0.1!!!  So either way, my hope barometer has risen a lot this evening... as future cycles could be the one!  So all in all, I am very happy!  Miranda my first day on this thread you said - "Huh, we spit in the face of AMH on this thread".  Made me feel so much better, apparently your right!

Now of course totally paranoid I'm having an early etopic pregnancy, as the blood has been very bright red which apparently means an active bleed....

Right, exhausted, I'm going to lie on the sofa with DH and watch Entourage on DVD to try to take my mind off it until tomorrow.  I'll be back with more personals tomorrow - so sorry this is such a me post!!  Will pm you girls who asked details of my chinese doc. Who btw was very sweet and called me tonight after I left her a message, and asked me if I could wait until next week to do a scan so there was something to see - yeah right who could wait 

Sam xx

Love to all
Sam


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pops - good to hear from you sweetheart and to hear the course went well. How long do you do homestudy for?? I am fine - seem to be very up and down though at the moment  

Anne honey - I know so worried about Sam but she is really really upbeat - she is genuinely happy to see that it is possible!!  More    for Sam although hoping she doesn't need it  

Purple - Yummy din dins? Have you done any of your physical activity? I am failing - although had some BMS this morning   I don't work Fridays anymore so will do a gym session then!! 

Fishy - how you doing hon? Not long until you see all your juicy follies on that monitor!!   

Ophelia - how you doing honey? - I am off to get some of that Rhodiola  

Anna - Sending you so so much good luck for tomorrow hon. Please let us know how you get on. I will be thinking of you.      

Lainey - I second your sentiment re Nix!! 

Nix - Please could you ask your follies to grow slower/ faster to ensure that you are not having EC on 4th Dec!!! 

Mir - glad you have managed to get some food down you. Hope today was a much better day.

Pix - yes how lovely of you to try and find somewhere for Sam   The Doc is Dr Zhai - should come up if you google - I think on Harley Street.

Laura - hope you had a lovely day with Steph  

Steph - hope you had a lovely day with Laura  

Hello to LJ, Bobbi, kate, heather, Nicki, Ali, Jennig, Angel! 

No major news from me today, been feeling pretty down to be honest. My AF is just not showing up. I am CD38 (of a cancelled IVF cycle) and 2 weeks past last scan. Emailed Jaya who said that I should wait until 3 weeks before I worry - well may as well start now as that will be Saturday!! She is sending me a prescription for Provera Arghhhhh!! I want to work naturally!! Do you think the Clomid could have any impact on AF? I got my AF after my last cancelled treatment (no clomid) Arghhh I know no one has the answer! I just have to wait but it is driving me crazy! Been very weepy today - could this pleeaaaaase be a sign!!?

   all round x

Oh and a  and a  and a  


Oh Sam you are back I am just posting so I don't lose this then will catch up with your post!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Ally!!

    for you! Its bl00dy annoying when body decides to operate on it's own terms!!!!    AF comes soon or stays away for 9 months...... 

As for physical, no same as you was travelling last 2 days and managed to walk up stairs to hospital wards instead of lifts, but thats where it ends! had BMS this afternoon when I got home. Tomorrow DH is on nights so i intend getting the bike out and going for a ride when I get back from Kent!

who knows this time next year we could all be meeting up comparing pushcahirs!! LAura & Mir's little ones will be toddling! or trying too! God wouldn't that be lovely!

Anyway on that note I'm off will catch up tomorrow eve, hopefully after my cycling!!

Love to ya all 

xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- You are amazing. I am sitting here telling DH all the FF news oh yeah, and eating a packet of square crisps ,, and he has got hope from you too  
I wish so very much that you will be a very happy lady tomorrow, till then, have a peaceful night sweetie.
Good night, sleep tight 
love and cuddles  
Anne x

Purple- Nope DH not watchin the footie ( ) we've been doing a spot of ebaying and now I am on the sofa with my fleecy blanket, Sky+ and crisps!
Had a microwave a cottage pie and managed to F it up completely ( didn't remove the film) so it turned out like sludge  
Never mind, a bit of brown sauce and it was not so bad
I'm fine thanks for asking chick.
Bloody hell, BMS lovin in the afternoon- that is a luxury. I hope today was your day hun  

Alls- Hun, how flippin fantastic would it be if this was your time. That would be the best news.- wow.
Sorry you're feeling down hun, but if its a sign then it's worth it 
You would be loving it round mine right now, PJ's , crisps, TV AND fleecy blanket- well snuggly 
 

Anna- I wish you so much luck for some lovely news tomorrow hunni, you are such a lovely girl and deserve some happiness  

I do feel all emotional all of a sudden- a Christmas adverts has just been on and I am in tears   nothing bad, just came over all teary


Lots of love to everyone
Me
xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey lovelies,

Sam : I was waiting for your post since I got home.
Like you said even if you are having a MC this is still brilliant news but let's   you are pregnant. My mum had a very heavy AF when she was pregnant with me. (that explains why am i  )
C rap hospital, why couldn't they tell you tonight, I don't know about you but how am I going to wait till tomorrow now  
Thanks for the PM.   

Ally: Clomid 100mg delayed my AF's by 10 to 12 days honey. What dosage did you use? The first month I used Clomid I was 10 days late and really thought I was pregnant so wait a bit longer before you start worrying.   

Purple: Hi Purple, hope you are well. 

Anne: Still eating?  

LJ: I keep meaning to ask, how is your dad honey?

 Miranda, Popsi, Lainey  

pixie xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sam sorry honey meant to come on and do a long post back to you - really tired suddenly - must go to bed but thinking of you and hoping for a wonderful bit of news for you honey. Speak tomorrow xxxx      

Anne - You are right babes I would love it round yours - I do get around so next time I am in your area I will be sure to pack my jim jams!!!  

Pix - thanks honey - I was on 100mg - I will try not to panic too much  

See you all in the morning  

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Anytime hun- my sofa is your sofa!  

Pix- You'll be pleased to know I have stopped    


Gonna hit the sack now lovlies and watch Desperate Housewives in bed with DH and EB (Electric blanket )

Sam- again for you,   

G'night all
Sweet dreams ( I keep dreaming I have one of those massive big road trucks/mobile home type things   )


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Only just got back, just wanted to see how sam got on.  Cannot believe our nhs at the mo, what the sodding hell are they playing at!!!!!  Sam hope it goes ok 2moz, i agree with a lot of the girls on here my sil had bleeding for 12 days and ruby duby will be 1 on january the 9th.  So dont give up hope yet sweetheart   

Sorry im far too knackered for personals just hope everyone will be happy with a few       

Nite nite my lovlies.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

your lovely posts have kept me from falling asleep on the train home.

omg sam.

I have a very emotional day tomorrow. a v v close work friend is leaving tomorrow after 11 years together. I am going to be in floods of tears all day. better remember waterproof mascara tomorrow.

near my stop now.

night night.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

night night everyone...sweet dreams


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie!

*Sam22* - Oh my goodness, what amazing news! hope and  so much that you get good news tomorrow and that everything will work out - brilliant news that you can do it!  whatever happens 

*Ophelia* - good luck for beta result hon    hope it's a lovely number!

I had the loveliest afternoon scoffing cake and sweeties with Laura - she is looking fab - huge!! and fab!  Thanks for having us Laura - was so lovely to see you (and your lovely pets!)  Good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope it's not as painful as last time 

Lots of love to everybody - sorry for no personals but really sleepy and need my bed 

Steph xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG - got in from WORK an hour ago and its taken me another hour to catch up with you all!  What a difference a day makes.....

Bobbi - I tried a mooncup and had the same problem as you with the instead cups.  Might as well have used a teet from a babies bottle.  Thought it may be better to wear at night, lying down but woke int he morning thinking i had been in the Texas Chainsaw Massacre!!!

Sam- PM'd you BEFORE reading your posts.......told you you gave me hope!!!   Wait with baited breath for tomorrow's update. 

Kate - how was the clothes show?  Get anything?

Anne - hi again!!

Tracey - good luck for tomorrow at work. i hate saying goodbye to people.

Fish - did the baby walk off the delivery table by itself at that size  

Pixie - What did your friend have - one of each or two the same??  Which did you pick??  

Angel -    

Hi to Ophelia, Lainey, Miranda, Ally, Popsi, Steph, laura and anyone else I have missed.  Very tired now....night night


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Purple - sorry, missed you.  Enjoy the bike ride!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning All

Sam honey - good luck today sweetheart - will be thinking of you - hope you get some surprising news!!!    

Anna honey - it is your scan today isn't it?? Really hope that things have turned around for you - thinking of you      

Steph - glad you had a good time with Laura yesterday - mmmm cake!!!!!!!!!!!

Ali - Hi sweetheart - how are things?? Have you asked the Lister about that protocol yet - jeez - you were up late - back from work that late - what do you do?!

Anne - DH, DH and EB sounds fab-u-lous!!

My dad watches Strictly and he has taken to saying fab-u-lous like Craig Revel Horwood!! 

Hiya Kate and everyone else.

I think my plan of a four day week for the moment is a good one - definately getting quite weepy towards the end of the week and am so pleased I don't have to put a brave face on tomorrow too!! 

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Ally- You're up early. Are you at work? I did another ASDA test and one ebay test and there's still a line but they are still quite faint. I'm so scared to find out the blood results. 

Anna- Good luck for the scan. 

Sam- Hope all goes well at the scan today.   for a miracle for you.

Steph and Laura- Glad you had a nice time meeting up yesterday. Hopefully one day we can all have a baby meet up.  

Miranda- How's it hanging with you today?

Nix- Good luck for next scan. Sorry can't remember when it is.  

Hi to the rest. It's too early in the morning to remember where everyone is in their latest news.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ophelia honey - this is so so hard for you I know, after so much disappointment it is hard to see that maybe just maybe there will be a time for you. This really could be that time      remember those ebay and non branded tests are never as reliable hon, try not to torture yourself with more HPT's as the bloods will be back soon (tomorrow?) and then you will know for sure. Looking forward to a fab beta from you!!! Heres some       

No not at work - still in dressing gown - need to get my butt into gear!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What time do you find out your beta Mrs O?

Sam - when's your scan?


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi - sorry just a quick post.  Hoping in the car and driving down to the Lister now.   Will let you know as soon as I know anything - I'm still bleeding though, but either way - I have to remember - I got pregnant!   to me  

Sam xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Miranda- They said to phone between 11-3pm but couldn't guarantee they would have the result as my GP needs to have a look at it first before the receptionist are allowed to tell me. So if not today ( I will try and phone them though) hopefully tomorrow when I go in for second blood test.

I'm bricking it. Not sure if I should have a second blood test either cos scared if the levels go the wrong way. Maybe best to be blissfully unaware?

Sam-     for the scan. Good luck.

Ally- What do you work with? Do you have flexi hours?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - you are so right; whatever the outcome here (and we   it is good) you got pregnant!!  Good luck!!

Ophelia - I have a persnal loathing of ASDA and I REALLY wouldn't go by the sensitivity of that test; try not to worry too much and just wait for the bloods.

Tracey - sorry your work friend if off; hope youhold it together.

Ally -   AF arrives soon for you.

Laura/Steph - glad you had fun!

no time for more personals right now - will catch up later.


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies.....x

I am sorry to Gatecrash, again I am sorry to all you who have recently had bad news!    I try to keep up with this thread but is quite hard sometimes 

Girls I am looking for some advice!! I have had 2 Self funded tx at MFS clinic, but my 3rd tx will be funded by NHS so will be attending the BCRM. We had our initial Consultation yesterday.....and was given some really startling news shocking in fact, but some I have never heard of  I have an FSH of 14 so you can imagine Im a poor responder. At my previous clinic they had explained that due my FSH I wouldnt be a great responder and that with raised FSH comes with it poorer quality Eggs and Embies.

But yesterday at my new clinic the Dr asked if I was fully aware of the implications of my FSH, well I kind of am, to which she replied '' do you want the truth''.......she then went on to say:

1) We have a less than 10% chance of success with ICSI ( I was never aware that my chances were that low )
2) Poorer Quality eggs
3) Poorer Quality embies
4) Less likely to Implant (Another knew one on me?)
5) Most shocking: More likey to M/C   (Never ever heard this either)

I was shocked to discover some of this info as some of these I havent heard of!!!!

The less than 10% chance was a shocker....I was under the impression that I had the same chance as any other ICSI girlie providing I produce the eggies  

The Dr I saw yesterday was harsh but true I suppose, she strongly pointed towards E/D....which just isnt for me! I think what E/S girls do is fantastic....but not for me!! she asked how much money were we prepared to spend and basically compared us to '' buying a washing, but the door not working'' harsh but true!!

But I have decided to contiune with my own eggs, not given up on those just yet, so next tx will be ICSI with Assisted Hatching 

Girls If any of you can offer some advice or your take on the information I was given, I would appreciate it sooooooooo much, if you wish to PM please feel free to....my brain is fried to say the least!

*Also I apologise if my post have upset anyone it was never my intention, so apologies if I have *

Thanks
Hayleigh...x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, you should have a second test - that's the whole point, to see if they're doubling!

I have NEWS!

Bugle's baby is here! Her waters broke on Sunday morning, and she was kept in hospital as it was technically premature, but she was induced yesterday and had a 7lb 8oz boy, called Benjamin Oliver!
She's still in hospital but sent me a text just now.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Hayleigh!

Hmmmn. I think your doc is trying to put you off by throwing every single negative thing at you possible.

You chances AREN'T less than 10 per cent, and there's a million reasons why.

Our success rate on this thread is in excess of 50 per cent over three cycles. That's an estimate, but I don't think I'm far wrong.

Problem is when you get a clinic that's not got the expertise in treating poor responders - they simply give you old research and base calculations on their own poor success rates.

Get a new clinic, and don't let yourself be put off, ok?

xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Miranda- Fantastic news for Bugle and DH and a lovely weight too. Woohoo!! 
Huge congrats to Bugle on the birth of Benjamin Oliver!!
Lovely name.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,

Sam- What can I say apart from all the luck in the world today hun. Hope your slept well.
Lots of love and     

Ally- Hi hunni, how are you today? DH, DH, & EB turned out to only be DH & EB as I managed to deleted D. Housewives from the sky+ planner  .           

Miranda- How is your tummy now?  

Ophelia- For you hun   . Remember, there is still a line hun Is your blood tests tomorrow? 

Tracey- Ah,  hope today is not too sad  for you  

Laura & Steph- Sounds like you had a perfect day yesterday.  

Pixie- Hi sweetie   

Kate- You ok chick?  

Fish- How you doing lady?  

Nat- Is it next week you go to SA hun?  

Hi Nix- How you doing? How's the cold?  

Nicki- Hi to you and Emily, hope you're all fine  

LJ- How's the new family?  

Hi Purple hun  

Anna- is it yoru scan today chick? let us know, we worry about you   

Heather- for tomorrow hun    

  Beacy, Bugle, Popsi, lainey, Ali27, Bobbi, Angel

Just having my Ricicles for brekky - yum! 

Lots of love
Anne x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

How wonderful for Bugle, such lovely news.  

Hi hayleigh  .Miranda is a lady in the know hun. defo get a second test


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I just phoned the GP and my results have not come back yet. They said it's better I phone tomorrow as once the results come through my GP needs to have a look at them and the receptionist didn't think he would have time to do that today.

And after that build up too. I was so nervous before I phoned.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hayleigh - I managed to conceive naturally and my FSh had been 15. Also I'm 10 years older! I think when you get eggs they are better quality if you are younger. saying that I had been quoted 10% success rate too. Your chances are probably less than if your bloods were normal but with a bit of fine tuning you still have a good chance - look at all the 'no-hopers' on here - 2 triplet pregnancies too!   Have you looked at DHEA? It helped me, mirra and LB for starters
Sam  hope its good news
Ophelia   you'll be fine 
Mirra - hope you are better now. Ta for the news on Bugle - was she a tad under 37 weeks then? Glad the baby wasn't too much of a whopper! 
Congratulations Bugle!    
 to everyone and good luck for scans today   
NW


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations Bugle on the birth of Benjamin Oliver!!! Wonderful news!! 

Ophelia - so sorry you have more waiting to do hon.     

I don't do flexi time but I do work for a family business so when it is busy it is super busy but I am being treated very softly at the moment (mainly because I burst into tears if anyone pushes me!!)

Sam knows that you will all be worried so has asked me to pass on the news. She has had her scan and unfortunately there is no sac. They said that she has already miscarried or it's ectopic   but its apparently to early to tell if it was ectopic. She is waiting to see a Dr now. She is obviously very disappointed but trying to stay positive. Poor Sam.      But this really is proof honey that you can do it next time!!! Much love sweetheart


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Sam, what a terrible shame.
I am gutted for you and DH but this realy is as Ally says proof that we can and will do it hun.
Much love
Annex    

ophelia- Sorry you have to wait longer hun  

You ok Alls?


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow congratulations to Bugle and DH   on the birth of Benjamin Oliver- hope you are all doing well

Mirr- do you know if they will have to stay in hospital longer as he was a bit early??

Sam- so sorry   am sure you will be very dissappointed but as the others have said really positive for the future

Ophelia- sorry you are having to wait longer   you get good news

Hayleigh- as the others have said I think your Dr is being very pessimistic- we have proved stats and tests wrong on this thread many times- I agree that you should look at a clinic more used to treating PR's- I also took DHEA

 to everyone else

Jenxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Another quick visit!

Bugle - many congratulation on the arrival on Benjamin Oliver!

Sam -   - so sorry but please please remember this proves you can get pregnant!!

Hayleigh - I do not think you are getting the best advice and I think your doctor is giving you out of date information, probably due to lack of experience with high FSH etc.  High FSH DOES NOT mean poor egg quality - there is no test which can tell you that!!  At best, high FSH means you may not have as many eggies as others, but I think it is totally wrong to suggest that there is a test which can tell you your egg quality.  My sister was 8 years older than you when she had her IVF cycle and she had a higher worst FSH (22).  She got 5 eggs - that is technically a normal response and it is certainly adequate - the quality was FINE and she has just had twins and has 2 frosties.  The frosties derive from immature eggs so they had to be pretty good to become frosties from that disadvantage. You are young and your FSH really isn't that bad.  Anne G here has been quoted odds of about 10% at the Lister and she is 10 years older than you with worse FSH so if you are being told your chances are less than 10% then I would say it is time to find another clinic!  It is way too early for the DE talk - I suspect they are just telling you that because they are concerned about their stats.  Do yourself a favour and go elsewhere!!  Sorry to rant but I think you are being poorly advised!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hayleigh- I live in Birmingham and I was given pretty much no hope from 2 clinics here (between 1 - 4%) but as LJ says, its based on their stats. Of couse aswell, I am 40     . I am now under the Lister in London wihc means travel etc but I am convinced that my "one" egg is in there just ready to come out with the right care and protocol. 
Get a second opinion hun x

Hi LJ-  

Hi JenniG- x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jen - I don't think so, as really anything from 36 weeks is considered full-term, or so I was told.

Sam - I'm so sorry there was no sac there. I do hope, though, that this means a natural pregnancy is just around the corner. Are you on DHEA etc? Plenty of folic acid and BMS for you, I think, once you've had time to recover.

Nick - I'm not too bad! Still a bit pukey, but nothing too bad now. Managed to eat last night!

Mrs O - phone the surgery back, and tell them you are desperately worried and please could they fit you in today. They should step up to the mark once they know.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hayleigh hon - pleaaaaaaaaaaaaase get a second opinion. I have just been through this with my sister. She has an FSH of 13 and has had a very very gloomy prognosis from her clinic in Bath. They told her she was perimenopausal for gods sakes!! It seems that some of the clinics are not aware of how well 'elevated' fshers are doing on the correct protocol!! Little Jen's sister Kate says it all!! Not just pregnant, pregnant with twins and 2 frosties - now you don't get that from poor quality do you!!  

Hi everyone else


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hayleigh - I'm with Ally here.  When I told my acupuncture guy what my sister had been told by her first clinic (which gave her the boot and refused to treat her!) he said that the top clinics really know how outdated it is to be all negative based on FSH and it is always upsetting to learn of women who have been plunged into the depths of despair because their clinic isn't that good.  The ones that really know what they are doing are getting better and better with their protocols for those with raised FSH.  The notion that FSH above 10 is cause for doom and gloom really is wrong these days.  Your FSH isn't actually that high and you are young.  Chances are that, if it wasn't for male factor issues, you'd never even be here!


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Girls...x

Thanks for your reponses!!

Oh god!! I am so angry with this knew clinic, the more I think about it the more I think its to do with stats!!! by using ED their success rates would remain higher    Everything she said was NEGATIVE!! nothing what so ever POSITIVE!! she referred to us as soo many awful quotes! like ''buying a washing machine with a broken door'' ''just because the orange peel looks nice doesnt mean the orange inside is'' '' you may have a smart coat on, but doesnt mean whats underneath is smart'' HOW DARE SHE!! she needs to learn the art of sensitivity! The ED shocked me, I never for one minute Id need that YET!! she basically wrote me off...

The thing is we've self funded 2 tx near on £9'000 and this our next tx will be NHS funded....we have enough money for another go after this our third but thats it.....so taking this NHS tx is a must....gives us an extra lifeline, we could maybe look at Oxford! but TBH girls I cant be bothered to fight! I have no fight left in me! 

I mentioned this thread to my Dr yesterday....LJ  your sis and how well she did   and how I cant give up on my own eggs YET!   when I hear so many positive stories...x

Im sticking with my Guns, ICSI and Assisted Hatching!! Anyone done Assited hatching??

LJ....A Huge Congrats to your Sis....FANTASTIC NEWS...they look beautiful    

Thanks again..x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hayley- I just had Assisted Hatching on my 2 embies and tested BFP on Tuesday.  Official test day tomorrow.    they're are still hanging in there.
Good luck hun.  

Miranda- I will phone after 3pm to ask about the results and hopefully they have been put through by then.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hayleigh - have you looked into the Jinemed in Turkey?  The Lister here is probably the best place in this country for high FSH ladies, but it is expensive and, suprising as it may seem, going to the Jinemed can save you some cash even taking into account travel expenses, especially since they don't charge as much for drugs and poor responders often need more drugs.  Miranda, Laura and Bugle all got their BFPs through the Jinemed so they are the people to ask if you want more information.  Laura was about your age when she got pg and her FSH had been up at 17 (I think).  She got a good crop of eggs at the Jinemed and is now expecting triplets!  I think a lot of what your doctor said was very inappropriate - how many analogies did she have to give?  did she want to make you feel worse?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Conngratulation to Bugle    

Hayleigh.  All I can add is that FSH isn't everything.  Age is much more important in terms of egg quality and miscarriage risk.

Sam.  So sorry that you didn't get better news.    I will buy you a glass of your favourite tipple to cheer you up a little when we meet next week.

Talking of which, we are booked at www.salvadorandamanda.com at 6.30 next Thursday 4th December.  So far it is: Pixie, Sam, Ally, me, Lainey and Nix (assuming she is not having EC then).  You all know what I look like from my pic; I will make sure I am there by 6.15.
I will send you all a PM with my mobile number.

Ophelia, try not to worry about your actual blood levels, I was told that it is more important that they double every 48 hours than what they are.  when I had mine at the GP, the receptionist said she would have to wait for the DR and I just said can you just tell me what the number on the bit of paper is and she did.

/links


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just popping on to say Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hayleigh   but i'm definitely with the others - the info you have been given is insensitive, inappropriate and incorrect!

bugle - congratulations!!!  

Ophelia -     and    for you x

Sam   

hi everyone, sorry been bit absent, just really hectic this week trying to get organised before holiday so barely been at home xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167861.0


----------

